# Looking for introduction to machine polishing in the South East



## -Simon-

*Beginners Machine Polishing - KDS Gillingham - Date tbc*

Hi Guys,

Been around DW for a while and bought my 2004 Tourer up about as far as I can without picking up some polishing muscle, but really been struggling to find some courses for newbies...Seems that the further North you head the more choices open up but tbh I'd rather do something locally and I'm sure that I'm not the only one :buffer:

I know that the only local training is from Kelly at KDS, but imo the next course would be too advanced for me, although once I've got the basics sorted I would definitely attend one.

See later post from Kelly at KDS - he has said he'll run a course for us newbies, just need to get the numbers :doublesho

So, if you would be interested in adding your name for a course introducing newbies to machine polishing add your name below:

1. -Simon-
2.
3.
4.
5.
....
....
.....
.....
......


----------



## Trip tdi

Excellent thinking there Simon from yourself; I need a course like this as well.

Place me on the list please 

*1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
*3.
4.
5.
....
....
.....
.....
......


----------



## Trip tdi

Is there any thought if this does go ahead, where would this Event be placed, and more importantly who the trainer will be.

It' a bit of long shot this one, the thing is can we make it work.

There's more viewings on this thread, and less replys.


----------



## Trip tdi

I feel we might be better off attending the KDS event, I know it will a advance course for the day, and all areas will be covered, but you can't get better than Kelly.

I know if I attended the course I would struggle a bit, that's normal, Everyone has a different learning curve and how quick they can pick up things from a training course.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

so here's a thing,

IF you get around 15-30 guys that want this then i WILL go a head and sort out a date and training plan for you guys :thumb:

simple as that.

What i will do is envolve ALL the KDS staff , so we can put you into groups and lay out the training panels i have .

we have 5 different panels 10 rotarys etc , this way you will all get time on actual machine correction time.

maybe even on a car too :buffer:

how does that sound 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Trip tdi

Hi kelly, thanks for your fast input in this thread, was not expecting this 

Well I'm up for it, I need training in this field big times, I'm confident now because you have placed a venue for this and input in this thread, the numbers on here will stack up fast, thanks Kelly, your a legend 

Just need the numbers now, but they will stack up now, this threads going somewhere for the good; you have got the ball rolling :thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish

count me in 

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt 
4.
5.
....
....
.....
.....
......


----------



## Hercs74

Me too... Depending on when it is...!!! 

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt 
4. Hercs 74
5.
....
....
.....
.....
......




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Simon-

Kelly @ KDS said:


> so here's a thing,
> 
> IF you get around 15-30 guys that want this then i WILL go a head and sort out a date and training plan for you guys :thumb:
> 
> simple as that.
> 
> What i will do is envolve ALL the KDS staff , so we can put you into groups and lay out the training panels i have .
> 
> we have 5 different panels 10 rotarys etc , this way you will all get time on actual machine correction time.
> 
> maybe even on a car too :buffer:
> 
> how does that sound
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


All of a sudden this thread is kickin off, I wonder why.....:buffer: :lol:


----------



## -Simon-

Kelly @ KDS said:


> so here's a thing,
> 
> IF you get around 15-30 guys that want this then i WILL go a head and sort out a date and training plan for you guys :thumb:
> 
> simple as that.
> 
> What i will do is envolve ALL the KDS staff , so we can put you into groups and lay out the training panels i have .
> 
> we have 5 different panels 10 rotarys etc , this way you will all get time on actual machine correction time.
> 
> maybe even on a car too :buffer:
> 
> how does that sound
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Sorry should have added sounds great!!!! Lookin forward to seeing you on Thursday for the Accord service, so will be interesting to see how far we've got by then!


----------



## deegan1979

If it will involve DA training then put me down for it thanks


----------



## Scrabble

Depending on dates....

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt 
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
....
....
.....
.....
......


----------



## -Simon-

deegan1979 said:


> If it will involve DA training then put me down for it thanks


Add your name buddy, I'm sure the agenda will accomodate you....


----------



## Trip tdi

If this Course can have DA training included, this will be brilliant in my eyes; it's a step up for new users who have never used a machine in there life, plus will have the experience of trying the machine and how it behaves and gain confidence within theirself's, and how to tackle certain paints.


----------



## Tinyflier

Depending on dates.... I'd attend for some DA education. 

David

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt 
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
.....
.....
......


----------



## deegan1979

-Simon- said:


> Add your name buddy, I'm sure the agenda will accomodate you....


Ok cheers. So how does one put their name down?


----------



## -Simon-

Done it for you :thumb:

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt 
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
7. Deegan1979
.....


----------



## deegan1979

Top man. Cheers!


----------



## Luke.

Date Depending

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt 
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
7. Deegan1979
8. Luke.


----------



## Rogc

Sounds interesting, any idea when this is likely to happen, and what the costs are likely to be ?. As long as the date fits, and its not priced silly I'm in. Can you please add my name to the list. Thankyou.


----------



## -Simon-

Rogc said:


> Sounds interesting, any idea when this is likely to happen, and what the costs are likely to be ?. As long as the date fits, and its not priced silly I'm in. Can you please add my name to the list. Thankyou.


In fairness the finer details are tbc but Kellys other events have always been very competitively priced...the idea at this point is to see if we can generate sufficient demand...not that it looks like a problem :lol:

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt 
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
7. Deegan1979
8. Luke
9. Rogc
....
......
......
.......


----------



## Bkjames

Depending on cost and dates me and my mate would be very intrested


Brian


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt 
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
7. Deegan1979
8. Luke
9. Rogc
10. BkJames
11. BKJames (mate)
......
......
.......


----------



## shycho

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt 
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
7. Deegan1979
8. Luke
9. Rogc
10. BkJames
11. BKJames (mate)
12. Shycho
......
......
.......


----------



## -Simon-

Come on guys need some more interest here to get Kelly's support, and make it a real worth while event....I am dropping my car at KDS tomorrow for a service, and will try and get an idea of possible dates, agenda, cost etc....


----------



## Trip tdi

Hi simon do you know when the dates will roughly be, would it be next month or the month after.

How many more people are we looking at this event, attendance wise.


----------



## -Simon-

Trip tdi said:


> Hi simon do you know when the dates will roughly be, would it be next month or the month after.
> 
> How many more people are we looking at this event, attendance wise.


Not sure when this will take place tbh the sooner the better for me, but this will be down to Kelly if he is able to run the event, will ask him tomorrow...I guess I'm hoping for some time in July to give time for planning etc...

Numbers wise Kelly stated earlier 15-30, so considering the lack of detail on what/when/how much...we are probably doing pretty well at this stage :lol:

Hope to post some more info tomorrow but just need anyone who is interested to add their name for now :thumb:


----------



## Phat Pat

DA, rotary, wet sanding or whatever, I’m more then willing to learn. Assuming that the dates are ok, please accept my name to the list.

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt 
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
7. Deegan1979
8. Luke
9. Rogc
10. BkJames
11. BKJames (mate)
12. Shycho
13. Phat Pat
......
......
......


----------



## Trip tdi

Well the numbers are rolling in, just need 2 more to hit the target, I'm sure this thread will pick up faster now


----------



## -Simon-

Ok guys,

So picked up the Accord today after its service and engine clean with Kelly, nice to be relaxed in the knowledge that it's not going to get scratched, bumped, alloy damage when its left 

Anyway, Kelly has confirmed that we really need to get the numbers up to at least 30 in order to make the most of the day, and to get the best possible price for those in attendance...so tbh its over to you...

Thanks to those who have already added their names and expressed an interest, to those still undecided please remember this is an opportunity that does not come along every day, KDS is as you know a premium outfit and I think it's fair to say Kelly is at the top of the game...if you want to learn from one of the best please sign up....

Regards


Simon


----------



## -Kev-

Phat Pat said:


> DA, rotary, wet sanding or whatever, I'm more then willing to learn. Assuming that the dates are ok, please accept my name to the list.
> 
> 1. -Simon-
> 2. -Triptdi-
> 3. Matt
> 4. Hercs 74
> 5. Scrabble
> 6. Tinyflier
> 7. Deegan1979
> 8. Luke
> 9. Rogc
> 10. BkJames
> 11. BKJames (mate)
> 12. Shycho
> 13. Phat Pat
> 14. Kev
> ......
> ......
> ......


would'nt mind refining my rotary technique a wee bit


----------



## Clyde

I'm up for this depending on dates and price preferably using a DA

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt 
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
7. Deegan1979
8. Luke
9. Rogc
10. BkJames
11. BKJames (mate)
12. Shycho
13. Phat Pat
14. Kevin
15. Clyde


----------



## Trip tdi

Come-on Guys we need the numbers reaching to the point of 30, we are half way there, call it a round figure of 33 to be on the safe side


----------



## -Kev-

problem is (as i said to Simon earlier) that it's a bit close to WaxStock really. yes thats about three months away yet but people will want to save their pennies for that i would imagine..
i'm certainly up for this (as me adding my name to list shows), but kind of in two minds about when to have it for..


----------



## Bigcheese1664

I'm up for learning the techniques

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt 
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
7. Deegan1979
8. Luke
9. Rogc
10. BkJames
11. BKJames (mate)
12. Shycho
13. Phat Pat
14. Kevin
15. Clyde
16. Bigcheese 1664


----------



## -Simon-

-Kev- said:


> problem is (as i said to Simon earlier) that it's a bit close to WaxStock really. yes thats about three months away yet but people will want to save their pennies for that i would imagine..
> I'm certainly up for this (as me adding my name to list shows), but kind of in two minds about when to have it for..


Just to confirm that there is no date set for this as yet, this will be entirely down to Kelly, so tbh it will need to fit in with his schedule first, but I do appreciate that everyone including myself is on a tight budget just now...

Re the price, Kelly has given me an indication of cost which basically will be split between the number in attendance, and if we can reach the magic 30 I can confirm that the price will be very competitive indeed!!! In fact it would be very hard to resist! :doublesho

So in short timing and cost will be sensitive to other events on the detailing calender so please don't hold back


----------



## stolt

I'd love to attend something like this, i'm guessing it would be held in kent? would be interested to find out how much etc and when. I've machined a couple of cars, based on the advice on these fourms and youtube vids, would be great to be part of something with few people also learning at the sametime. good call, looking forward to it.


----------



## -Simon-

stolt said:


> I'd love to attend something like this, I'm guessing it would be held in Kent? would be interested to find out how much etc and when. I've machined a couple of cars, based on the advice on these fourms and youtube vids, would be great to be part of something with few people also learning at the same time. good call, looking forward to it.


Added:

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt 
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
7. Deegan1979
8. Luke
9. Rogc
10. BkJames
11. BKJames (mate)
12. Shycho
13. Phat Pat
14. Kevin
15. Clyde
16. Bigcheese 1664 
17. Stolt

Event will take place at KDS Gillingham, really good access for Kent and SE in general, date and price tbc, just need to get a few more on board....

Thanks

Simon


----------



## 231trophy

ill be there date dependant.

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt 
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
7. Deegan1979
8. Luke
9. Rogc
10. BkJames
11. BKJames (mate)
12. Shycho
13. Phat Pat
14. Kevin
15. Clyde
16. Bigcheese 1664 
17. Stolt
18. 231trophy (simon)
Event will take place at KDS Gillingham, really good access for Kent and SE in general, date and price tbc, just need to get a few more on board....

Thanks

Simon[/QUOTE]


----------



## carlust

Newbie here

count me in as well ... depending the price and time though.


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt 
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
7. Deegan1979
8. Luke
9. Rogc
10. BkJames
11. BKJames (mate)
12. Shycho
13. Phat Pat
14. Kevin
15. Clyde
16. Bigcheese 1664 
17. Stolt
18. 231trophy (simon)
19. Carlust
*
Just 11 more names needed to hit the magic 30!*


----------



## -Kev-

to be very picky, can you alter my name to kev please simon, prefer that to kevin


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt 
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
7. Deegan1979
8. Luke
9. Rogc
10. BkJames
11. BKJames (mate)
12. Shycho
13. Phat Pat
14. Kev
15. Clyde
16. Bigcheese 1664 
17. Stolt
18. 231trophy (simon)
19. Carlust

Just 11 more names needed to hit the magic 30!


----------



## Fish

Without a possible date I cant put my name down. I am however interested in learning.

Fish


----------



## -Simon-

Fish said:


> Without a possible date I cant put my name down. I am however interested in learning.
> 
> Fish


Hi Fish, The idea is to see if we can generate enough interest and from there Kelly will confirm what, how much and when...would you be ok to add your name as an expression of interest...this does not commit you :thumb:


----------



## Matt93

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
7. Deegan1979
8. Luke
9. Rogc
10. BkJames
11. BKJames (mate)
12. Shycho
13. Phat Pat
14. Kev
15. Clyde
16. Bigcheese 1664
17. Stolt
18. 231trophy (simon)
19. Carlust
20. Matt93


----------



## Matt93

Bit of a treck for me but I am also in the same situation.

I have no experience using a machine so I'm guessing this would be ideal for me?

I'd like to know about costs etc tho. Also any deals on buying a machine polisher at the end of the day ;P


----------



## -Simon-

Matt93 said:


> Bit of a treck for me but I am also in the same situation.
> 
> I have no experience using a machine so I'm guessing this would be ideal for me?
> 
> I'd like to know about costs etc tho. Also any deals on buying a machine polisher at the end of the day ;P


I have emailed Kelly for confirmation of the details mentioned, so watch this space...

Definately one suited for newbies to the machine polishing art....but should be great for those lookin to learn from the best to...


----------



## Fish

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
7. Deegan1979
8. Luke
9. Rogc
10. BkJames
11. BKJames (mate)
12. Shycho
13. Phat Pat
14. Kev
15. Clyde
16. Bigcheese 1664
17. Stolt
18. 231trophy (simon)
19. Carlust
20. Matt93 
21. Fish (depending on date)


----------



## wack0jack0

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
7. Deegan1979
8. Luke
9. Rogc
10. BkJames
11. BKJames (mate)
12. Shycho
13. Phat Pat
14. Kev
15. Clyde
16. Bigcheese 1664
17. Stolt
18. 231trophy (simon)
19. Carlust
20. Matt93 
21. Fish (depending on date) 
22. Ollie


----------



## -Simon-

Great stuff would be brill if we could get upto 30 before the end of the hols....


----------



## Matt93

bumpp


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
7. Deegan1979
8. Luke
9. Rogc
10. BkJames
11. BKJames (mate)
12. Shycho
13. Phat Pat
14. Kev
15. Clyde
16. Bigcheese 1664
17. Stolt
18. 231trophy (simon)
19. Carlust
20. Matt93 
21. Fish (depending on date) 
22. Ollie
23. Jagboy (My FIL )

We need 7 more members of DW interested in being trained in the art of MP by the best in the business, in custom built premises in Gillingham, Kent...What a great opportunity. I for one have yet to pick up a machine polisher, and really don't want to do so until I've been given some quality instruction....so why not join us :thumb:


----------



## Matt93

thought it was 15 - 30 mate? Can a date not be organised with the opportunity for 7 more to sign up for it during the wait?


----------



## -Simon-

Matt93 said:


> thought it was 15 - 30 mate? Can a date not be organised with the opportunity for 7 more to sign up for it during the wait?


Cost will be cheaper if we can get upto 30, but don't worry emailed Kelly over the weekend and requested some more details, dates etc based on the level of interest already shown :thumb:

I'm pretty sure with the extra details we will secure even more interest :buffer:

Great minds....


----------



## Matt93

Ah right well fingers crossed not a Saturday!

Hopefully having 1:1 training soon so with this as well I should be good to go. Have you looked at any kits that you might purchase after?


----------



## -Simon-

Matt93 said:


> Ah right well fingers crossed not a Saturday!
> 
> Hopefully having 1:1 training soon so with this as well I should be good to go. Have you looked at any kits that you might purchase after?


Where are you planning on the 1:1?

Not made a decision yet re kit...still wrestling between DA and rotary...but guess it'll be a DAS Pro or Silverline - not a pro so only going to see occasional use


----------



## shocks

will be up for coming will bring my own machines though, i dont like anything other than flex after using them for the past few months.


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
7. Deegan1979
8. Luke
9. Rogc
10. BkJames
11. BKJames (mate)
12. Shycho
13. Phat Pat
14. Kev
15. Clyde
16. Bigcheese 1664
17. Stolt
18. 231trophy (simon)
19. Carlust
20. Matt93 
21. Fish (depending on date) 
22. Ollie
23. Jagboy (My FIL )
24. Shocks 

I'm sure Kelly uses the Flex machines anyway but doubt he will have an issue re your own machine..

More details expected very shortly, just awaiting final confirmation from Kelly re date et al...Still 6 more places up for grabs :buffer:


----------



## thedonji

Count me in depending on the date could do with a refresher..... 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish

-Simon- said:


> More details expected very shortly, just awaiting final confirmation from Kelly re date et al...Still 6 more places up for grabs :buffer:


Sorry but as this is only a *FEELERS* thread at the moment, there isn't any places still to book.

Enough people have shown interest so now some dates should be given!

Fish


----------



## Serkie

Count me in also, hopefully the date fits with my holiday plans.

Cheers,

Serkan


----------



## -Simon-

Fish said:


> Sorry but as this is only a *FEELERS* thread at the moment, there isn't any places still to book.
> 
> Enough people have shown interest so now some dates should be given!
> 
> Fish


I hear you on this and can confirm that Kelly has given me a date, but as this will be his event I am just waiting on a confirmation whether he would like me to post this or if he would prefer to do it himself...Thank you all for your patience :thumb:

The numbers are important as the cost will be split between those attending so the more we can get the cheaper it will be for every one. 

Regards

Simon


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Hercs 74
5. Scrabble
6. Tinyflier
7. Deegan1979
8. Luke
9. Rogc
10. BkJames
11. BKJames (mate)
12. Shycho
13. Phat Pat
14. Kev
15. Clyde
16. Bigcheese 1664
17. Stolt
18. 231trophy (simon)
19. Carlust
20. Matt93 
21. Fish (depending on date) 
22. Ollie
23. Jagboy (My FIL )
24. Shocks 
25. Thedonji
26. Serkie


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Guys,

Great news Kelly has provided the confirmation of details for your information...I am absolutely delighted and hope this meets with your approval too! :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3526408#post3526408

Please could I ask anyone who cannot make this date or for any reason no longer wishes to attend to let me know asap. Numbers are strictly limited and I want to be sure that we provide Kelly with a list of definite attendees...

Thanks again for your patience, I am sure you'll agree its been worth the wait 

Kind regards

Simon


----------



## stolt

sorry i think i will have to bale from this one,, gutted aswell but its my birthday on the 29th and i dont think the missus and kids will let me live it down if i disapear for a day.

really gutted, was really looking forward to it. sorry to waste everyones time.


----------



## Fish

After all that.... also no good to me I'm working that weekend.

And thanks for the sarcastic PM mate. 

Fish


----------



## Hercs74

Likewise.. I have to pull out.. Also working that weekend... Damn shame ..!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Simon-

Fish said:


> After all that.... also no good to me I'm working that weekend.
> 
> And thanks for the sarcastic PM mate.
> 
> Fish


No sarcasm genuinely hoped you could attend and wanted to let you know asap.


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Phat Pat
13. Kev
14. Clyde
15. Bigcheese 1664
16. 231trophy (simon)
17. Carlust
18. Matt93 
19. Ollie
20. Jagboy (My FIL )
21. Shocks 
22. Thedonji


----------



## -Simon-

stolt said:


> sorry i think i will have to bale from this one,, gutted aswell but its my birthday on the 29th and i dont think the missus and kids will let me live it down if i disapear for a day.
> 
> really gutted, was really looking forward to it. sorry to waste everyones time.


No problem buddy and thank you for letting me know...


----------



## Matt93

Think i am on holiday at the end of July beginning of August. Will check to see tomorrow.

Gutted if I am. Sounds really good. GRRRR! Is this the 100% date? no earlier dates possible? :'(


----------



## Gav355

Please put me down for this if there is space available...

Thanks


----------



## -Simon-

Gav355 said:


> Please put me down for this if there is space available...
> 
> Thanks


1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Phat Pat
13. Kev
14. Clyde
15. Bigcheese 1664
16. 231trophy (simon)
17. Carlust
18. Matt93 
19. Ollie
20. Jagboy (My FIL )
21. Shocks 
22. Thedonji 
23. Gav355


----------



## woppers18

Please put me down for this, date seems fine. Sounds good!


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Phat Pat
13. Kev
14. Clyde
15. Bigcheese 1664
16. 231trophy (simon)
17. Carlust
18. Matt93 
19. Ollie
20. Jagboy (My FIL )
21. Shocks 
22. Thedonji 
23. Gav355 
24. Woppers18


----------



## Matt93

I am set to go on holiday on that day but looking to see if I can leave the day after.

When do you need final confirmation?


----------



## Trip tdi

Great question, when you do you need the finalisation details by Simon, the final deadline so the event is secured and will take place, plus what will be covered as well on the day....

Starting time from and finishing time as well please..


----------



## carlust

Sounds good to me regarding the date and pricewise looks good too.


----------



## -Simon-

Matt93 said:


> I am set to go on holiday on that day but looking to see if I can leave the day after.
> 
> When do you need final confirmation?





Trip tdi said:


> Great question, when you do you need the finalisation details by Simon, the final deadline so the event is secured and will take place, plus what will be covered as well on the day....
> 
> Starting time from and finishing time as well please..


Ok guys, just to confirm that I am waiting on Kelly for the finer details, and expect to hear back sometime next week, please be patient as of course he does have a business to run :lol: although I do appreciate you are all keen to hear more...

Re:


Time - expect a full day - probably starting around 9-9.30am
Finer details - this is a beginners course in machine paint correction - so expect time on assessment of paintwork, preparation (clay etc), use of tape, hands on DA and rotary polishing pad and polish selection, demos from Gtechniq. Basically every thing as a beginner you've been dying to try but to scared to do on your own car :doublesho
Final confirmation - As long as there is not a massive drop off in demand this event is on...Kelly has already advised me that he will be taking a deposit, probably payable by the end of the month and then the final payment a few days before the event and I will post the exact details asap.

Please could I ask everyone to subscribe to this thread to monitor updates, I will aim to cover off the finer details above by the end of next week, assuming Kelly has been able to provide confirmations :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

carlust said:


> Sounds good to me regarding the date and pricewise looks good too.


Thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## saabboy

Hi Simon,

I have just read your thread. I would love to come along if you have space still?

Sounds perfect for a novice like me who has not picked up a DA machine in his life! 

Thanks for organisng the event.

Regards,

David.


----------



## -Simon-

saabboy said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> I have just read your thread. I would love to come along if you have space still?
> 
> Sounds perfect for a novice like me who has not picked up a DA machine in his life!
> 
> Thanks for organising the event.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> David.


Added, you are welcome and please subscribe to this thread for confirmation of how to put down a deposit and secure your spot :thumb:

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Phat Pat
13. Kev
14. Clyde
15. Bigcheese 1664
16. 231trophy (simon)
17. Carlust
18. Matt93 
19. Ollie
20. Jagboy (My FIL )
21. Shocks 
22. Thedonji 
23. Gav355 
24. Woppers18 
25. Saabboy


----------



## Matt93

still working on it.....


----------



## -Simon-

Matt93 said:


> still working on it.....


No worries Matt I've left you on the list for now so please don't panic...Just let me know when you can..Hoping to hear back from Kelly with further info and to start deposit taking shortly. This will of course guarantee places :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

I will be back in next few days to update the thread / day , just got alot on at present , one staff out sick full workshop , away training and at show for next 2 full weekends , so lots to do

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Phat Pat
13. Kev
14. Clyde
15. Bigcheese 1664
16. 231trophy (simon)
17. Carlust
18. Matt93 
19. Ollie
20. Jagboy (My FIL )
21. Shocks 
22. Thedonji 
23. Gav355 
24. Woppers18 
25. Saabboy 
26. Clyde


----------



## Jambob28

Is there still space on this, I'd be interested!?
Edit: see its 30 places, Could I put my name down please!


----------



## -Simon-

Jambob28 said:


> Is there still space on this, I'd be interested!?
> Edit: see its 30 places, Could I put my name down please!


Done - please subscribe for further info....

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Phat Pat
13. Kev
14. Clyde
15. Bigcheese 1664
16. 231trophy (simon)
17. Carlust
18. Matt93 
19. Ollie
20. Jagboy (My FIL )
21. Shocks 
22. Thedonji 
23. Gav355 
24. Woppers18 
25. Saabboy 
26. Jambob28


----------



## wallacecdj1000

Hi Simon, 

Can you please add me to the list please.

Subscribed.

Thanks.


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Phat Pat
13. Kev
14. Clyde
15. Bigcheese 1664
16. 231trophy (simon)
17. Carlust
18. Matt93 
19. Ollie
20. Jagboy (My FIL )
21. Shocks 
22. Thedonji 
23. Gav355 
24. Woppers18 
25. Saabboy 
26. Jambob28 
27. Z4 35i
28. Wallacecdj1000


----------



## -Simon-

-Simon- said:


> 1. -Simon-
> 2. -Triptdi-
> 3. Matt
> 4. Scrabble
> 5. Tinyflier
> 6. Deegan1979
> 7. Luke
> 8. Rogc
> 9. BkJames
> 10. BKJames (mate)
> 11. Shycho
> 12. Phat Pat
> 13. Kev
> 14. Clyde
> 15. Bigcheese 1664
> 16. 231trophy (simon)
> 17. Carlust
> 18. Matt93
> 19. Ollie
> 20. Jagboy (My FIL )
> 21. Shocks
> 22. Thedonji
> 23. Gav355
> 24. Woppers18
> 25. Saabboy
> 26. Jambob28
> 27. Z4 35i
> 28. Wallacecdj1000


Could I ask anyone remaining on the list who cannot attend for any reason to let me know? Just keen to keep this to actuals and make sure spaces are available to everyone interested, as Kelly's last note expect further updates by the end of the week.

Regards

Simon


----------



## DieselDamo

stick me down for this if theres a space


----------



## rockhopper

I'm up for the course as well, if there are spaces please put my name on the list.


----------



## Matt93

I'll wait till further details and then confirm.


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Phat Pat
13. Kev
14. Clyde
15. Bigcheese 1664
16. 231trophy (simon)
17. Carlust
18. Matt93 
19. Ollie
20. Jagboy (My FIL )
21. Shocks 
22. Thedonji 
23. Gav355 
24. Woppers18 
25. Saabboy 
26. Jambob28 
27. Z4 35i
28. Wallacecdj1000
29. Dieseldamo
30. Rockhopper


----------



## -Simon-

Matt93 said:


> I'll wait till further details and then confirm.


No worries Matt


----------



## thedonji

Simon need to check if I can get my shift at work changed 29th yeah what time will it start and finish? 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Simon-

thedonji said:


> Simon need to check if I can get my shift at work changed 29th yeah what time will it start and finish?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


Awaiting confirmation from Kelly but 9-5pm approx.


----------



## Tinyflier

Simon,

Confirmed that I WILL attend.

David


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664
15. 231trophy (simon)
16. Carlust
17. Matt93 
18. Ollie
19. Jagboy (My FIL )
20. Shocks 
21. Thedonji 
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664
15. 231trophy (simon)
16. Carlust
17. Matt93 
18. Ollie
19. Jagboy (My FIL )
20. Shocks 
21. Thedonji 
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper 
30. Gatman


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664
15. 231trophy (simon)
16. Carlust
17. Matt93 
18. Ollie
19. Gatman 
20. Shocks 
21. Thedonji 
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper 
30.


----------



## carlust

Simon just to understand better 
We are meant to pay a deposit prior to the class.
And from what I read the remaining initially was on the day of the class and now is meant to be paid in advance as well?


----------



## Matt93

any news on when more info will be given? I can't leave it much longer guys


----------



## -Simon-

carlust said:


> Simon just to understand better
> We are meant to pay a deposit prior to the class.
> And from what I read the remaining initially was on the day of the class and now is meant to be paid in advance as well?


Deposit in advance, detail on balance to be confirmed by Kelly, either on the day or a few days before...

As you may know Kelly has been running a training course this weekend but hopefully will have some time to confirm the finer details this week...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952&page=4

Sorry for the delay guys...


----------



## millsyd

Hi i would like to put my name down on this where do i pay the deposit.


----------



## -Simon-

millsyd said:


> Hi i would like to put my name down on this where do i pay the deposit.


Added, but please subscribe for updates re deposit et al


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664
15. 231trophy (simon)
16. Carlust
17. Matt93 
18. Ollie
19. Gatman 
20. Shocks 
21. Thedonji 
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper 
30. Millsyd


----------



## carlust

By the way there must be something wrong with the subscribed updates ... I seem to be getting them a day late from this forum and I might be missing some I think


----------



## Matt93

I'm going to have to miss this as its too late for me to make a change to my holiday. Fingers crossed they'll be another day like this ran at another time next year possibly. I envy you all


----------



## Valverjunky

I'll take the last place please were do I pay


----------



## Matt93

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664
15. 231trophy (simon)
16. Carlust
17. Valverjunky 
18. Ollie
19. Gatman 
20. Shocks 
21. Thedonji 
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper 
30. Millsyd 



There you go,got my space


----------



## -Simon-

Valverjunky said:


> I'll take the last place please were do I pay


Just need to watch this space Kelly will be adding payment details shortly...


----------



## Big-Pete

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664
15. 231trophy (simon)
16. Carlust
17. Valverjunky 
18. Ollie
19. Gatman 
20. Shocks 
21. Thedonji 
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper 
30. Millsyd 
31. Big-Pete

if its cool to tag along!?


----------



## Valverjunky

-Simon- said:


> Just need to watch this space Kelly will be adding payment details shortly...


Will do thanks


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

right i am waiting upon reply from a company on DW that may be involved with the day , same price for all day training . 

this way we could be up to 5 pro's spread out over many training panels and vehicles . 

we should have enough machine polishers to go around 15 people at a time maybe more , so many will be in pairs , to get as much hands on as possible .

After my super car weekend (this weekend) i am training one to one for 4 days next week so it will be next on my to do list once the training has finished . 

then i will have all the items and structure to the course :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664
15. 231trophy (simon)
16. Carlust
17. Valverjunky 
18. Ollie
19. Gatman 
20. Shocks 
21. Thedonji 
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper 
30. Millsyd 

Reserve list:
1. Big-Pete
2. Crazysnakeman


----------



## -Simon-

Kelly @ KDS said:


> right i am waiting upon reply from a company on DW that may be involved with the day , same price for all day training .
> 
> this way we could be up to 5 pro's spread out over many training panels and vehicles .
> 
> we should have enough machine polishers to go around 15 people at a time maybe more , so many will be in pairs , to get as much hands on as possible .
> 
> After my super car weekend (this weekend) i am training one to one for 4 days next week so it will be next on my to do list once the training has finished .
> 
> then i will have all the items and structure to the course :thumb:
> 
> Kelly


Thanks Kelly sounds good...Just for people on the list please note that Kelly has confirmed that this event is definately on, so book it on your calender and sit tight :thumb:


----------



## Clyde

Would it be feasible to bring our own machine/pads to use on the day?


----------



## -Simon-

Clyde said:


> Would it be feasible to bring our own machine/pads to use on the day?


Absolutely, please feel free to do this..it will give you the option to build your skills using your own hardware :thumb:


----------



## thedonji

Due to a unforeseen problem I have to unwillingly give up my space for this top event may be next time 

Simon can you give my slot to one of the reserved guys pls 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gizmo68

Bit late in seeing this but can I tag onto the reserve list please.


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664
15. 231trophy (simon)
16. Carlust
17. Valverjunky 
18. Ollie
19. Gatman 
20. Shocks 
21. Big-Pete
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper 
30. Millsyd 

Reserve list:
1. Crazysnakeman
2. Gizmo68
3.


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664
15. 231trophy (simon)
16. Carlust
17. Valverjunky 
18. Ollie
19. Gatman 
20. Shocks 
21. Big-Pete
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper 
30. Millsyd 

Reserve list:
1. Crazysnakeman
2. Gizmo68
3. Lmon07


----------



## danny13

Doh! I'm always late.....could you add me to the reserve list.
cheers


----------



## -Simon-

danny13 said:


> Doh! I'm always late.....could you add me to the reserve list.
> cheers


1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664
15. 231trophy (simon)
16. Carlust
17. Valverjunky 
18. Ollie
19. Gatman 
20. Shocks 
21. Big-Pete
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper 
30. Millsyd

Reserve list:
1. Crazysnakeman
2. Gizmo68
3. Lmon07 
4. Danny13


----------



## -Simon-

Reserve list guys..please don't worry deposits have not yet been taken and people may still drop out, furthermore if there is an excess of demand there may be a follow up event :thumb:


----------



## crazysnakeman

is it wrong of me to be hoping for another drop out....


----------



## -Simon-

crazysnakeman said:


> is it wrong of me to be hoping for another drop out....


Absolutely not...may even be able to accomodate some extras so keep an eye open!


----------



## Herby

Simon could you put me down for two spaces on the reserves please? Thanks :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon-
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664
15. 231trophy (simon)
16. Carlust
17. Valverjunky 
18. Ollie
19. Gatman 
20. Shocks 
21. Big-Pete
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper 
30. Millsyd 

Reserve list:
1. Crazysnakeman
2. Gizmo68
3. Lmon07 
4. Danny13
5. Zelem
6. Herby 1
7. Herby 2


----------



## Clyde

Any further updates?


----------



## Herby

Yeah like 7 people dropping out


----------



## -Simon-

Sorry guys, Kelly has stated that he will be onto this shortly, hope to hear more this week.

Regards

Simon


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

So ,

my ideas for the Day .

are to get out all of the training panels that KDS have plastic / alloy / and steel , we are going to paint them with different types of defects to replicate real world , have some fun with marring and brillo pad damage.

I will get a car or 2 lined up too , so this means we can have guys on different training stations as such to keep you all busy :thumb:

I have requested for Shinearama to join in and bring alone the latest Rupes machines to demo them .

My good friend Roy from pro valet will be there on the day showing his skills and helping out with the day , so that 5 guys showing you how to machine correct .

My electric meter not going to know whats hit it :lol:

I will keep the numbers to around 25-30 people . 
depending on how long the reserve list gets i may end up doing exactly the same day a few months later in the year , this would be towards september due to my other training days / shows / and waxstock have taken up my time in august .

The cost for each person for the day will be £49 per person this will include a lunch and refreshments :thumb:

On the day anyone with their own equipment , ie machine polisher , pads and compounds then please bring them along to help you get the best from them too.

I was going to split up the day into segments , then thought actually could be better the have different segments going on all day , IE one station DA training , one station Rotary training and so on .

If you wish me to train on paint depth readings , claying you name then i can , but guess what i will leave that to you and simon to come up with a plan of action.

I think once you have paid your deposit (more on that in a minute) and confirmed the booking , please fill free to say (short as poss) on this thread what subjects interest you to be trained on and then a week before i can compile the sections into training module plans , this means you get the training you want and have a fun day too meeting DW members eating pizza / tea / coffee and soft drinks ,

OH i will be bring mars bars for ROY from pro valet as he likes to be called mars bar roy after eating the fridge empty on my last training day :lol:

So for deposits , which is £15 to hold your space or if you wish to pay in full then please do so .

please pay by paypal to [email protected]

I WILL need the deposits to be paid by next friday (13th july) evening to hold a space (or paid in full of course) , if not paid by the date then i will have to remove you from the list and a reserve will jump onto the main list .

when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Matt93

49? thats cheaper then I expected, shame I am on holiday tho!!


----------



## Herby

Sounds epic. I know it sounds horrible but I'm praying there are some drop outs.


----------



## Herby

Yeah £49 sounds absolute bargain. You probably could have doubled that Kelly and people would have still paid. So fair play to you for doing it so reasonable as well as providing food:thumb:


----------



## bulldog

Bit of a long shot but could you add me to the reserve list too please.

cheers


----------



## Valverjunky

Wow sounds like a long day can't wait. Really can't hide my excitement lol


----------



## Tinyflier

Paid in full!

Am interested in getting the best out of my DAS6 machine which I've used once (on my Trophy Blue MG ZT) using Menzerna 203 compound and Lake County orange pads. Was reasonably happy with result, but am sure it could be improved! (Will bring my equipment with me)

Insight into different paint "hardness" also of interest.

David


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012)
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664
15. 231trophy (simon)
16. Carlust
17. Valverjunky 
18. Ollie
19. Gatman 
20. Shocks 
21. Big-Pete
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper 
30. Millsyd 

Reserve list:
1. Crazysnakeman
2. Gizmo68
3. Lmon07 
4. Danny13
5. Zelem
6. Herby 1
7. Tangledmonkey
8. bulldog


----------



## -Simon-

Deposit paid today :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Kelly @ KDS said:


> So ,
> 
> my ideas for the Day .
> 
> are to get out all of the training panels that KDS have plastic / alloy / and steel , we are going to paint them with different types of defects to replicate real world , have some fun with marring and brillo pad damage.
> 
> I will get a car or 2 lined up too , so this means we can have guys on different training stations as such to keep you all busy :thumb:
> 
> I have requested for Shinearama to join in and bring alone the latest Rupes machines to demo them .
> 
> My good friend Roy from pro valet will be there on the day showing his skills and helping out with the day , so that 5 guys showing you how to machine correct .
> 
> My electric meter not going to know whats hit it :lol:
> 
> I will keep the numbers to around 25-30 people .
> depending on how long the reserve list gets i may end up doing exactly the same day a few months later in the year , this would be towards september due to my other training days / shows / and waxstock have taken up my time in august .
> 
> The cost for each person for the day will be £49 per person this will include a lunch and refreshments :thumb:
> 
> On the day anyone with their own equipment , ie machine polisher , pads and compounds then please bring them along to help you get the best from them too.
> 
> I was going to split up the day into segments , then thought actually could be better the have different segments going on all day , IE one station DA training , one station Rotary training and so on .
> 
> If you wish me to train on paint depth readings , claying you name then i can , but guess what i will leave that to you and simon to come up with a plan of action.
> 
> I think once you have paid your deposit (more on that in a minute) and confirmed the booking , please fill free to say (short as poss) on this thread what subjects interest you to be trained on and then a week before i can compile the sections into training module plans , this means you get the training you want and have a fun day too meeting DW members eating pizza / tea / coffee and soft drinks ,
> 
> OH i will be bring mars bars for ROY from pro valet as he likes to be called mars bar roy after eating the fridge empty on my last training day :lol:
> 
> So for deposits , which is £15 to hold your space or if you wish to pay in full then please do so .
> 
> please pay by paypal to [email protected]
> 
> I WILL need the deposits to be paid by next friday (13th july) evening to hold a space (or paid in full of course) , if not paid by the date then i will have to remove you from the list and a reserve will jump onto the main list .
> 
> when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing :thumb:
> 
> kelly


Great stuff Kelly - deposit paid today :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Guys....I'm sure you agree that this has been worth the wait:thumb:...I am really excited about the day, as I am sure you guys will be too...

In terms of things I would like to include on the day lets use this post to add ideas...just copy and add your individual preferences as soon as you have paid your deposit:


Paint defect assessment
Using PDG
Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
Polisher/pad/compound options
Hands on polishing - lots of this please :buffer:
Refining

Please add any other thoughts :thumb:


----------



## Bigcheese1664

So sorry to all you guy's on the reserve list but I wont be dropping out as I've just paid in full :wave:

Can't wait to :driver: down to KDS on the 29th to do some :buffer:

:lol:

Seriously though, I would like to learn some proper claying techniques as well as the polishing as I get lots of fallout from work being close to a rail yard.

Look forward to seeing all you guy's on the day.

Kev


----------



## -Simon-

Bigcheese1664 said:


> So sorry to all you guy's on the reserve list but I wont be dropping out as I've just paid in full :wave:
> 
> Can't wait to :driver: down to KDS on the 29th to do some :buffer:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, I would like to learn some proper claying techniques as well as the polishing as I get lots of fallout from work being close to a rail yard.
> 
> Look forward to seeing all you guy's on the day.
> 
> Kev


Thanks Kev....can't wait to see you there :thumb:

*1 small request we keep one copied and pasted list of desired content just to keep this easy for Kelly :thumb:


Paint defect assessment 
Using PDG 
Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination 
Polisher/pad/compound options 
Hands on polishing - lots of this please 
Refining
*


----------



## -Simon-

1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012)
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664
15. 231trophy (simon)
16. Carlust
17. Valverjunky 
18. Ollie
19. Gatman 
20. Shocks 
21. Big-Pete
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper 
30. Millsyd 

Reserve list:
1. Crazysnakeman
2. Gizmo68
3. Lmon07 
4. Danny13
5. Zelem
6. Herby 1
7. Tangledmonkey
8. bulldog 
9. Gearingg 1
10. Gearingg 2


----------



## shycho

1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012)
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho - (deposit paid 07/07/2012)
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664
15. 231trophy (simon)
16. Carlust
17. Valverjunky 
18. Ollie
19. Gatman 
20. Shocks 
21. Big-Pete
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper 
30. Millsyd

Reserve list:
1. Crazysnakeman
2. Gizmo68
3. Lmon07 
4. Danny13
5. Zelem
6. Herby 1
7. Tangledmonkey
8. bulldog
9. Gearingg 1
10. Gearingg 2

List of desired content


Paint defect assessment 
Using PDG 
Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination 
Polisher/pad/compound options 
Hands on polishing - lots of this please 
Refining


----------



## -Simon-

shycho said:


> 1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012)
> 2. -Triptdi-
> 3. Matt
> 4. Scrabble
> 5. Tinyflier
> 6. Deegan1979
> 7. Luke
> 8. Rogc
> 9. BkJames
> 10. BKJames (mate)
> 11. Shycho
> 12. Kev
> 13. Clyde
> 14. Bigcheese 1664
> 15. 231trophy (simon)
> 16. Carlust
> 17. Valverjunky
> 18. Ollie
> 19. Gatman
> 20. Shocks
> 21. Big-Pete
> 22. Gav355
> 23. Woppers18
> 24. Saabboy
> 25. Jambob28
> 26. Z4 35i
> 27. Wallacecdj1000
> 28. Dieseldamo
> 29. Rockhopper
> 30. Millsyd
> 
> Reserve list:
> 1. Crazysnakeman
> 2. Gizmo68
> 3. Lmon07
> 4. Danny13
> 5. Zelem
> 6. Herby 1
> 7. Tangledmonkey
> 8. bulldog
> 9. Gearingg 1
> 10. Gearingg 2
> 
> List of desired content
> 
> 
> Paint defect assessment
> Using PDG
> Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
> Polisher/pad/compound options
> Hands on polishing - lots of this please
> Refining


Thanks ands looking forward to seeing you there....

*Please can you leave updating the payment details to Kelly and I....just to keep things simple :thumb:*


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

-Simon- said:


> Thanks ands looking forward to seeing you there....
> 
> *Please can you leave updating the payment details to Kelly and I....just to keep things simple :thumb:*


I have emailed simon , to say that only simon can update the paid section of thread , just makes it neat and tidy .

i will send him an email of whos paid as they come in

kelly


----------



## carlust

Payment is made  
Looking forward to the day :thumb:


----------



## Herby

Hi simon it seems that my second place has been deleted off the reserves list? I had place 6 and 7:thumb:


----------



## Roy

Kelly @ KDS said:


> So ,
> 
> My good friend Roy from pro valet will be there on the day showing his skills and helping out with the day.
> 
> OH i will be bring mars bars for ROY as he likes to be called mars bar roy after eating the fridge empty on my last training day :lol:
> 
> kelly


Oh it's like that is it!...lol :wave:










Looking forward to it, should be fun :thumb:

Roy.


----------



## Jambob28

Do we pay by Paypal Gift?


----------



## Roy

Tinyflier said:


> Paid in full!
> 
> Am interested in getting the best out of my DAS6 machine which I've used once (on my Trophy Blue MG ZT) using Menzerna 203 compound and Lake County orange pads. Was reasonably happy with result, but am sure it could be improved! (Will bring my equipment with me)
> 
> Insight into different paint "hardness" also of interest.
> 
> David


I should be able to help with this, I have spent many hours behind my DAS6 Pro and similar machines, I will also bring some Meguiars MF Cutting discs and Surbuff with me, this should show the potential of these machines plus a few eye openers, but more of that on the day.

From the recent Shinearama weekend a different machine, but we should be able to get similar results from the DAS6.










Myself buffing out the Oakley Designs Aventador carbon fibre engine bay with G220 and 3" MF discs.










Regards, Roy.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Jambob28 said:


> Do we pay by Paypal Gift?


if you wish it helps :thumb:

kelly


----------



## shycho

Kelly @ KDS said:


> I have emailed simon , to say that only simon can update the paid section of thread , just makes it neat and tidy .
> 
> i will send him an email of whos paid as they come in
> 
> kelly


Understood. Hopefully you received my deposit this morning. Looking forward to learning a lot


----------



## -Simon-

Herby said:


> Hi simon it seems that my second place has been deleted off the reserves list? I had place 6 and 7:thumb:


*1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012) 
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664 (paid in full 7/7)
15. 231trophy (simon)
16. Carlust (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky 
18. Ollie
19. Gatman 
20. Shocks 
21. Big-Pete
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper 
30. Millsyd *

Reserve list:
1. Crazysnakeman
2. Gizmo68
3. Lmon07 
4. Danny13
5. Zelem
6. Herby 1
7. Herby 2
8. Tangledmonkey
9. bulldog
10. Gearingg 1
11. Gearingg 2

Sorry Herby...My error :wall:


----------



## gatman

Payment sent, can't wait.

Interested in claying technique and basically all aspects of machine polishing 

And If you fancy using my car for demos then that's fine lol


----------



## Jambob28

Payment sent for deposit.
Have my own DAS6 and Hexlogic pads/Mezerna polishes, so mainly interested in that.


----------



## -Simon-

*1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012) 
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664 (paid in full 7/7)
15. 231trophy (simon)
16. Carlust (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky 
18. Ollie
19. Gatman 
20. Shocks 
21. Big-Pete
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper 
30. Millsyd *

Reserve list:
1. Crazysnakeman
2. Gizmo68
3. Lmon07 
4. Danny13
5. Zelem
6. Herby 1
7. Herby 2
8. Tangledmonkey
9. bulldog
10. Gearingg 1
11. Gearingg 2
12. scotty1982


----------



## scotty1982

-Simon- said:


> *1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012)
> 2. -Triptdi-
> 3. Matt
> 4. Scrabble
> 5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
> 6. Deegan1979
> 7. Luke
> 8. Rogc
> 9. BkJames
> 10. BKJames (mate)
> 11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
> 12. Kev
> 13. Clyde
> 14. Bigcheese 1664 (paid in full 7/7)
> 15. 231trophy (simon)
> 16. Carlust (paid in full 7/7)
> 17. Valverjunky
> 18. Ollie
> 19. Gatman
> 20. Shocks
> 21. Big-Pete
> 22. Gav355
> 23. Woppers18
> 24. Saabboy
> 25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
> 26. Z4 35i
> 27. Wallacecdj1000
> 28. Dieseldamo
> 29. Rockhopper
> 30. Millsyd *
> 
> Reserve list:
> 1. Crazysnakeman
> 2. Gizmo68
> 3. Lmon07
> 4. Danny13
> 5. Zelem
> 6. Herby 1
> 7. Herby 2
> 8. Tangledmonkey
> 9. bulldog
> 10. Gearingg 1
> 11. Gearingg 2
> 12. Scotty1982


I would be up for this.


----------



## -Simon-

*1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012) 
2. -Triptdi-
3. Matt
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664 (paid in full 7/7)
15. 231trophy (simon)
16. Carlust (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky 
18. Ollie
19. Gatman 
20. Shocks 
21. Big-Pete
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper 
30. Millsyd *

Reserve list:
1. Crazysnakeman
2. Gizmo68
3. Lmon07 
4. Danny13
5. Zelem
6. Herby 1
7. Herby 2
8. Tangledmonkey
9. bulldog
10. Gearingg 1
11. Gearingg 2
12. scotty1982
13. Herby3

Areas of interest:


Paint defect assessment
Using PDG
Masking up
Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
Polisher/pad/compound options
Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
Refining
Certificate for attendees


----------



## Herby

Long shot but can I add one more to tr reserves please Simon. Thanks


----------



## -Simon-

Herby said:


> Long shot but can I add one more to tr reserves please Simon. Thanks


Not a long shot at all tbh I expect Kelly will run another event in September...:thumb:


----------



## crazysnakeman

so, silly question. If someone doesn't pay by Friday can the reserves jump on board?

(I'm clutching at straws, I know!)


----------



## Valverjunky

depoist paid. Ive got goose pimles cant wait now :buffer:


----------



## Jambob28

Looking forward to coming, although I will be on my own and won't know anyone, so please be friendly


----------



## -Simon-

Jambob28 said:


> Looking forward to coming, although I will be on my own and won't know anyone, so please be friendly


Mate, don't worry most of us are virtual acquaintances only, so we'll all have to get to know one another :lol:


----------



## -Simon-

crazysnakeman said:


> so, silly question. If someone doesn't pay by Friday can the reserves jump on board?
> 
> (I'm clutching at straws, I know!)


No need to clutch at straws, I am sure there will be some spare places, at the very least a follow up event....:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Valverjunky said:


> depoist paid. Ive got goose pimles cant wait now :buffer:


Will update the list on confirmation of receipt from Kelly :thumb:


----------



## gatman

-Simon- said:


> Mate, don't worry most of us are virtual acquaintances only, so we'll all have to get to know one another :lol:


I'm a newbie too mate so won't know anyone, sure we won't be the only 2:thumb:


----------



## Jambob28

gatman said:


> I'm a newbie too mate so won't know anyone, sure we won't be the only 2:thumb:


Phew, not just me then!

Also, do we get a certificate saying we've gone


----------



## -Simon-

Jambob28 said:


> Phew, not just me then!
> 
> Also, do we get a certificate saying we've gone


Nice idea....I will ask Kelly....:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

*1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012) 
2. -Triptdi-
3. Mattthomas (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664 (paid in full 7/7)
15. 231trophy (simon)
16. Carlust (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky (deposit paid 09/07/2012)
18. Ollie 
19. Gatman 
20. Shocks 
21. Big-Pete
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000 (Paid in full 09/08/2012)
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper 
30. Millsyd *

Reserve list:
1. Crazysnakeman
2. Gizmo68
3. Lmon07 
4. Danny13
5. Zelem
6. Herby 1
7. Herby 2
8. Tangledmonkey
9. bulldog
10. Gearingg 1
11. Gearingg 2
12. scotty1982
13. Herby3

Areas of interest:


Paint defect assessment
Using PDG
Masking up
Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
Polisher/pad/compound options
Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
Refining
Certificate for attendees - *This will be optional and at an extra cost*

Note from Kelly:

_*So for deposits , which is £15 to hold your space or if you wish to pay in full then please do so .

Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

I WILL need the deposits to be paid by next friday (13th july) evening to hold a space (or paid in full of course) , if not paid by the date then i will have to remove you from the list and a reserve will jump onto the main list .

when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing*_


----------



## shycho

gatman said:


> I'm a newbie too mate so won't know anyone, sure we won't be the only 2:thumb:


Don't worry guys, add me to the list of people who don't know anyone :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

gatman said:


> Payment sent, can't wait.
> 
> Interested in claying technique and basically all aspects of machine polishing
> 
> And If you fancy using my car for demos then that's fine lol


check your paypal account as i have not received any payment from you .

kelly


----------



## TheMattFinish

3- Matt

Payment sent in full
Unique Transaction ID3YG51190N0657301B


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

-Simon- said:


> Nice idea....I will ask Kelly....:thumb:


there would be a charge for this , as i used A4 photo glossy paper , then hand sign them , and lastly laminate them , this takes time and kills the ink levels etc .

And i guess not everyone would want to pay for such really

kelly


----------



## -Simon-

Kelly @ KDS said:


> there would be a charge for this , as i used A4 photo glossy paper , then hand sign them , and lastly laminate them , this takes time and kills the ink levels etc .
> 
> And i guess not everyone would want to pay for such really
> 
> kelly


Ok, quite understand lets keep that optional for an additional fee???


----------



## -Simon-

Just PM'd a reminder to everyone re deposit cut off dates :thumb:


----------



## Herby

Simon stop reminding everyone lol !!


----------



## gatman

Kelly @ KDS said:


> check your paypal account as i have not received any payment from you .
> 
> kelly


Hi Kelly, Have sent you the receipt of the payment i sent and just checked my PayPal account and it says "Payment Status Unclaimed"


----------



## -Simon-

Herby said:


> Simon stop reminding everyone lol !!


Sorry Herby, don't want to be accused of failing to give people due warning 

Regards

Simon


----------



## Herby

I understand mate I was only semi serious!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

gatman said:


> Hi Kelly, Have sent you the receipt of the payment i sent and just checked my PayPal account and it says "Payment Status Unclaimed"


I really have not got a clue , its not something i can change at me end i think , checked every page on my paypal account and nothing showing .

everyone else is all fine so cant help you there .

I think you may have sent it somehow wrongly ( i am not an expert on paypal thou)

edit : and not had email through from paypal of your payment so lines up with what the account is showing

kelly


----------



## -Simon-

*1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012) 
2. -Triptdi-
3. Mattthomas (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
12. Kev
13. Clyde
14. Bigcheese 1664 (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman
16. Carlust (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky (deposit paid 09/07/2012)
18. Ollie 
19. Gatman 
20. Shocks 
21. Big-Pete
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Saabboy 
25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000 (Paid in full 09/08/2012)
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper 
30. Millsyd *

Reserve list:


Gizmo68
Lmon07 
Danny13
Zelem
Herby 1
Herby 2
Tangledmonkey
bulldog
Gearingg 1
Gearingg 2
scotty1982
Herby3
trophy231

Areas of interest:


Paint defect assessment
Using PDG
Masking up
Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
Polisher/pad/compound options
Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
Refining
Certificate for attendees - *This will be optional and at an extra cost*

Note from Kelly:

_*So for deposits , which is £15 to hold your space or if you wish to pay in full then please do so .

Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

I WILL need the deposits to be paid by next friday (13th july) evening to hold a space (or paid in full of course) , if not paid by the date then i will have to remove you from the list and a reserve will jump onto the main list .

when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing*_


----------



## Jambob28

How much would a certificate be?
I don't want to be the only one who wants on lol.


----------



## -Simon-

Jambob28 said:


> How much would a certificate be?
> I don't want to be the only one who wants on lol.


I'll leave this one to Kelly to confirm:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

gatman said:


> Hi Kelly, Have sent you the receipt of the payment i sent and just checked my PayPal account and it says "Payment Status Unclaimed"


What does a Status of Unclaimed mean?

An unclaimed payment is a payment that your recipient hasn't accepted yet. There are a few reasons why your payment might be unclaimed.

A payment might be unclaimed because:
•The recipient hasn't signed up for a PayPal account yet. 
•You sent money to an email address that the recipient hasn't added to their PayPal account. As soon as they add the address to their account, the money will show up in their balance. 
•The recipient is still deciding whether they want to accept your payment. (This can happen if you don't have a Confirmed address.)

To find out why your payment is unclaimed, contact the person you sent money to. After 30 days, an unclaimed payment is automatically canceled and the money is returned to you.

Are you sure you used the correct address for Kelly


----------



## crazysnakeman

Paid, hopefully Kelly will confirm soon!

Look forward to meeting you all on the 29th!


----------



## Clyde

Paid in full 

Unique Transaction ID2WG31555RV028360B

Will add my thoughts for on the day training later


----------



## gatman

-Simon- said:


> What does a Status of Unclaimed mean?
> 
> An unclaimed payment is a payment that your recipient hasn't accepted yet. There are a few reasons why your payment might be unclaimed.
> 
> A payment might be unclaimed because:
> •The recipient hasn't signed up for a PayPal account yet.
> •You sent money to an email address that the recipient hasn't added to their PayPal account. As soon as they add the address to their account, the money will show up in their balance.
> •The recipient is still deciding whether they want to accept your payment. (This can happen if you don't have a Confirmed address.)
> 
> To find out why your payment is unclaimed, contact the person you sent money to. After 30 days, an unclaimed payment is automatically canceled and the money is returned to you.
> 
> Are you sure you used the correct address for Kelly


Maybe i sent it to the wrong address or something, ive not used paypal alot except for purchasing through ebay?!

I sent it as a "gift" payment to [email protected]

Is this right or am i just an idiot:wall:

I can try and send it again?

Chris

edit- just realised its [email protected], i will send payment to the correct address now!! Sorry im an idiot!!


----------



## -Simon-

gatman said:


> Maybe i sent it to the wrong address or something, ive not used paypal alot except for purchasing through ebay?!
> 
> I sent it as a "gift" payment to [email protected]
> 
> Is this right or am i just an idiot:wall:
> 
> I can try and send it again?
> 
> Chris
> 
> edit- just realised its [email protected], i will send payment to the correct address now!! Sorry im an idiot!!


Not an idiot, easy mistake to make buddy, just glad we know what went wrong...I am sure Kelly will confirm your place today :thumb:

Kind regards

Simon


----------



## -Simon-

*1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012) 
2. -Triptdi-
3. Mattthomas (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble (deposit paid 10/07/2012) 
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
12. Kev (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde (paid in full 10/07/2012 
14. Bigcheese 1664 (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky (deposit paid 09/07/2012)
18. Ollie 
19. Gatman (deposit paid 10/07/2012)
20. Shocks 
21. Big-Pete
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Gizmo68
25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000 (Paid in full 09/08/2012)
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper
30. Millsyd (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:


Lmon07 
Danny13
Zelem
Herby 1
Herby 2
Tangledmonkey
bulldog
Gearingg 1
Gearingg 2
scotty1982
Herby3
trophy231
Prgreer
Saabboy
Dekerf1996 

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

_*So for deposits , which is £15 to hold your space or if you wish to pay in full then please do so .

Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

I WILL need the deposits to be paid by next friday (13th july) evening to hold a space (or paid in full of course) , if not paid by the date then i will have to remove you from the list and a reserve will jump onto the main list .

when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing*_


----------



## -Simon-

Guys,

Just a quick update re certificates please note that on discussion with Kelly and in the interests of keeping down costs we have decided that these will not be on offer.

Thanks

Simon

*Only two more days to pay your deposit and secure your spot, everyone on the main list has been PM'd....You have been reminded* :thumb:


----------



## saabboy

Hello Simon,

Sadly I will be unable to attend...I am still waiting for a minor op on my back and it would be stupid of me to risk putting my back out, so with regret, I am going cancel, to let someone have the benefit of my space.

Thank you for organizing such an event with Kelly and I hope that there will be a demand for such a course in the future when I am back to full strength.

Best wishes,

David.


----------



## -Simon-

saabboy said:


> Hello Simon,
> 
> Sadly I will be unable to attend...I am still waiting for a minor op on my back and it would be stupid of me to risk putting my back out, so with regret, I am going cancel, to let someone have the benefit of my space.
> 
> Thank you for organizing such an event with Kelly and I hope that there will be a demand for such a course in the future when I am back to full strength.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> David.


Hi David,

Thank you for letting me know and I hope the op goes well :thumb:

I will add you to the reserves list as there may be another opportunity in September when you may be back on your feet...

Kind regards

Simon


----------



## dekerf1996

Can i be added to the reserves list/list for september please? 

Know will be no chance of this time round (but couldn't commit due to work) would like to be on the next list 

Or in the slim chance 14 other people can't make it, i might be able to jump in!!!


----------



## Gizmo68

saabboy said:


> Hello Simon,
> 
> Sadly I will be unable to attend...I am still waiting for a minor op on my back and it would be stupid of me to risk putting my back out, so with regret, I am going cancel, to let someone have the benefit of my space.
> 
> Thank you for organizing such an event with Kelly and I hope that there will be a demand for such a course in the future when I am back to full strength.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> David.


Having been in you situation myself, I hope it all goes to plan and you are back to full health soon. :thumb:

On a more selfish note ..... cheers for the place 

Simon, deposit set to Kelly :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

dekerf1996 said:


> Can i be added to the reserves list/list for september please?
> 
> Know will be no chance of this time round (but couldn't commit due to work) would like to be on the next list
> 
> Or in the slim chance 14 other people can't make it, i might be able to jump in!!!


Done :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

*1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012) 
2. -Triptdi-
3. Mattthomas (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble (deposit paid 10/07/2012) 
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
12. Kev (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky (deposit paid 09/07/2012)
18. Ollie 
19. Gatman (deposit paid 10/07/2012)
20. Shocks 
21. Big-Pete
22. Gav355 
23. Woppers18 
24. Gizmo68 (deposit paid 11/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000 (Paid in full 09/08/2012)
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper
30. Millsyd (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:


Lmon07 
Danny13
Zelem
Herby 1
Herby 2
Tangledmonkey
bulldog
Gearingg 1
Gearingg 2
scotty1982
Herby3
trophy231
Prgreer
Saabboy
Dekerf1996
lilbere 

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

_*So for deposits , which is £15 to hold your space or if you wish to pay in full then please do so .

Please pay by paypal to [email protected]

I WILL need the deposits to be paid by next friday (13th july) evening to hold a space (or paid in full of course) , if not paid by the date then i will have to remove you from the list and a reserve will jump onto the main list .

when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing*_

*Only two more days to pay your deposit and secure your spot, everyone on the main list has been PM'd....You have been reminded* :thumb:


----------



## saabboy

Thanks for your kind words guys - Gizmo - Have a great day!

I was really looking forward to it - My avatar was stolen from Kelly after he had waved his majic wand over my car a few weeks ago. (Hope no copyright issues!) A day with his tutoring in his "office" will be a day to treasure.

Thanks again,

David.


----------



## lilbare

Could you please put my name down on the reserve list. I know there is slim to no chance of being able to attend this day but I want to put my name down for a future training day. 

Cheers
Brett


----------



## bulldog

Bet there are sixteen guys watching this thread with there fingers crossed.

Just one more day to go ...........


----------



## -Simon-

bulldog said:


> Bet there are sixteen guys watching this thread with there fingers crossed.
> 
> Just one more day to go ...........


Think you might be right :lol:

*Final reminder: anyone who has not paid their deposit or paid in full by midnight tomorrow will forgo their position on the main list...I have asked Kelly for confirmation of exactly how many spots I can open up and will confirm on reply.*

Regards

Simon


----------



## bulldog

Midnight.......I think you mean mid day simon...lol 

(Do I seem over keen )


----------



## Herby

Oh I do hope the dw servers crash for quite a few hours tomorrow


----------



## woppers18

Hi Guys,

It's with great regret that I will have to pull out of this 
The recent weather has just killed me, so I've had a really bad few weeks financially. I simply haven't got the money to go on the course - really wanted to as well but I suppose it's one of those things..


----------



## -Simon-

*1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012) 
2. -Triptdi-
3. Mattthomas (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble (deposit paid 10/07/2012) 
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc (deposit paid 13/07/2012)
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
12. Kev (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky (deposit paid 09/07/2012)
18. Ollie 
19. Gatman (deposit paid 10/07/2012)
20. Shocks 
21. Big-Pete
22. Gav355 
23. Lmon07
24. Gizmo68 (deposit paid 11/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000 (Paid in full 09/08/2012)
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper
30. Millsyd (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:


Danny13
Zelem
Herby 1
Herby 2
Tangledmonkey
bulldog
Gearingg 1
Gearingg 2
scotty1982
Herby3
trophy231
Prgreer
Saabboy
Dekerf1996
lilbere 

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

_*So for deposits , which is £15 to hold your space or if you wish to pay in full then please do so .

Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

I WILL need the deposits to be paid by next friday (13th july) evening to hold a space (or paid in full of course) , if not paid by the date then i will have to remove you from the list and a reserve will jump onto the main list .

when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing*_

*Final reminder: anyone who has not paid their deposit or paid in full by midnight tonight will forgo their position on the main list...I have asked Kelly for confirmation of exactly how many spots I can open up and will confirm on reply.*


----------



## -Simon-

woppers18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's with great regret that I will have to pull out of this
> The recent weather has just killed me, so I've had a really bad few weeks financially. I simply haven't got the money to go on the course - really wanted to as well but I suppose it's one of those things..


Quite understand and thanks for letting me know...

Hope things improve for you soon...


----------



## Rogc

Deposit paid, sorry forgot to add user id
Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID16V01022YV747381D)


----------



## dekerf1996

Rogc said:


> Deposit paid, sorry forgot to add user id
> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID16V01022YV747381D)


Where's the no thanks button!!!!

Less chance of me going :-( oh well, hope there will be another day

Sure you lot will have a great day


----------



## -Simon-

dekerf1996 said:


> Where's the no thanks button!!!!
> 
> Less chance of me going :-( oh well, hope there will be another day
> 
> Sure you lot will have a great day


It is almost certain that there will be a follow up event so hang in there :thumb:


----------



## Rogc

dekerf1996 said:


> Where's the no thanks button!!!!
> 
> Less chance of me going :-( oh well, hope there will be another day
> 
> Sure you lot will have a great day


Sorry


----------



## dekerf1996

Rogc said:


> Sorry


Nah your not


----------



## Lmon07

Paid in full. Hope it works, first time Pay Pal user!
(Unique Transaction ID971640069K312545Y)


----------



## -Simon-

Lmon07 said:


> Paid in full. Hope it works, first time Pay Pal user!
> (Unique Transaction ID971640069K312545Y)


Thanks...just awaiting confirmation from Kelly....


----------



## -Simon-

*Sunday 29th of July - KDS Gillingham*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

*1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012) 
2. Danny13 (paid in full 14/07/2012)
3. Mattthomas (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble (deposit paid 10/07/2012) 
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc (deposit paid 13/07/2012)
9. BkJames
10. BKJames (mate)
11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
12. Kev (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky (deposit paid 09/07/2012)
18. Ollie 
19. Gatman (deposit paid 10/07/2012)
20. Shocks 
21. Big-Pete
22. Gav355 
23. Lmon07 (paid in full 13/07/2012)
24. Gizmo68 (deposit paid 11/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000 (Paid in full 09/08/2012)
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper
30. Millsyd (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:


Zelem
Herby 1
Herby 2
Tangledmonkey
bulldog
Gearingg 1
Gearingg 2
scotty1982
Herby3
trophy231
Prgreer
Saabboy
Dekerf1996
lilbere 
-Triptdi- 

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

_*So for deposits , which is £15 to hold your space or if you wish to pay in full then please do so .

Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

I WILL need the deposits to be paid by next friday (13th july) evening to hold a space (or paid in full of course) , if not paid by the date then i will have to remove you from the list and a reserve will jump onto the main list .

when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing*_


----------



## -Simon-

Quick update:

*Kelly has asked me to give the remaining guys on the main list until Monday to pay their deposit...However, I would ask out of courtesy that those who know they do not wish to attend let me know sooner....For those on the reserve list I can confirm that Kelly will be offering a maximum of 30 places in total, any surplus demand will be offered a course later in the year. *

Kind regards

Simon


----------



## danny13

Paid in full :thumb:
(Unique Transaction ID80J326784Y497962K)


----------



## carlust

Simon can I make a suggestion .... 
It took me about 10mins to remind my self of the date ... the thread is now 23 pages and trying to find info is very tricky.
Would you concider updating all the details on the first post of this thread? that would make easier to follow.?
ie dates, paid -- non paid, course itenary etc...


----------



## -Simon-

carlust said:


> Simon can I make a suggestion ....
> It took me about 10mins to remind my self of the date ... the thread is now 23 pages and trying to find info is very tricky.
> Would you concider updating all the details on the first post of this thread? that would make easier to follow.?
> ie dates, paid -- non paid, course itenary etc...


Added the date and link :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

*Sunday 29th of July - KDS Gillingham*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

*1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012) 
2. Danny13 (paid in full 14/07/2012)
3. Mattthomas (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble (deposit paid 10/07/2012) 
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc (deposit paid 13/07/2012)
9. Zelem
10. Herby 1
11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
12. Kev (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky (deposit paid 09/07/2012)
18. Ollie 
19. Gatman (deposit paid 10/07/2012)
20. Shocks 
21. Big-Pete
22. Gav355 
23. Lmon07 (paid in full 13/07/2012)
24. Gizmo68 (deposit paid 11/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000 (Paid in full 09/08/2012)
28. Dieseldamo
29. Rockhopper
30. Millsyd (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:


Herby 2
Tangledmonkey
bulldog
Gearingg 1
Gearingg 2
scotty1982
Herby3
trophy231
Prgreer
Saabboy
Dekerf1996
lilbere 
-Triptdi- 
BKJames

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

_*So for deposits , which is £15 to hold your space or if you wish to pay in full then please do so .

Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

I WILL need the deposits to be paid by next friday (13th july) evening to hold a space (or paid in full of course) , if not paid by the date then i will have to remove you from the list and a reserve will jump onto the main list .

when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing*_


----------



## -Kev-

lets hope it's not raining for this :lol:


----------



## -Simon-

-Kev- said:


> lets hope it's not raining for this :lol:


We live in hope!


----------



## -Simon-

*Sunday 29th of July - KDS Gillingham*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

*1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012) 
2. Danny13 (paid in full 14/07/2012)
3. Mattthomas (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble (deposit paid 10/07/2012) 
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Deegan1979
7. Luke
8. Rogc (deposit paid 13/07/2012)
9. Zelem
10. Herby 1
11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
12. Kev (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky (deposit paid 09/07/2012)
18. Ollie 
19. Gatman (deposit paid 10/07/2012)
20. Shocks 
21. Big-Pete
22. Gav355 
23. Lmon07 (paid in full 13/07/2012)
24. Gizmo68 (deposit paid 11/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i
27. Wallacecdj1000 (Paid in full 09/08/2012)
28. Herby 2
29. Rockhopper
30. Millsyd (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:


Tangledmonkey
bulldog
Gearingg 1
Gearingg 2
scotty1982
Herby3
trophy231
Prgreer
Saabboy
Dekerf1996
lilbere 
-Triptdi- 
BKJames

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

_*So for deposits , which is £15 to hold your space or if you wish to pay in full then please do so .

Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

I WILL need the deposits to be paid by next friday (13th july) evening to hold a space (or paid in full of course) , if not paid by the date then i will have to remove you from the list and a reserve will jump onto the main list .

when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing*_


----------



## bulldog

Hi Simon,
Is paypal the only way we can pay ?


----------



## -Simon-

bulldog said:


> Hi Simon,
> Is paypal the only way we can pay ?


Or cash if you are close enough to KDS....


----------



## bulldog

Cheers Simon.
If it comes to it (fingers crossed )
I will drop my money down to KDS .


----------



## -Simon-

bulldog said:


> Cheers Simon.
> If it comes to it (fingers crossed )
> I will drop my money down to KDS .


No worries :thumb:


----------



## Herby

Simon I'm not using PayPal out of principal at the moment because they are a joke. My dad lives in gillingham so I'll get my him to drop it off early next week to Kelly if that's ok? :buffer:


----------



## -Simon-

Herby said:


> Simon I'm not using PayPal out of principal at the moment because they are a joke. My dad lives in gillingham so I'll get my him to drop it off early next week to Kelly if that's ok? :buffer:


I'm sure that'll be fine, as soon as Kelly confirms the receipt I'll update the attendees list.

Regards

Simon


----------



## Z4-35i

Deposit paid by PayPal.


----------



## Herby

Kelly/Simon my money is being dropped off for two deposits today. 
Cheers
James


----------



## -Simon-

*Sunday 29th of July - KDS Gillingham*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

*1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012) 
2. Danny13 (paid in full 14/07/2012)
3. Mattthomas (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble (deposit paid 10/07/2012) 
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Tangledmonkey
7. bulldog
8. Rogc (deposit paid 13/07/2012)
9. Zelem
10. Herby 1
11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
12. Kev (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky (deposit paid 09/07/2012)
18. Gearingg 1 
19. Gatman (deposit paid 10/07/2012)
20. Gearingg 2
21. scotty1982
22. Herby3 
23. Lmon07 (paid in full 13/07/2012)
24. Gizmo68 (deposit paid 11/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i (Deposit paid 16/07/2012)
27. Wallacecdj1000 (Paid in full 09/08/2012)
28. Herby 2
29. trophy231
30. Millsyd (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:


Prgreer
Saabboy
Dekerf1996
lilbere 
-Triptdi- 
BKJames

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

_*So for deposits , which is £15 to hold your space or if you wish to pay in full then please do so .

Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

I WILL need the deposits to be paid by next friday (13th july) evening to hold a space (or paid in full of course) , if not paid by the date then i will have to remove you from the list and a reserve will jump onto the main list .

when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing*_

Reserves have now taken spots on the main list....please get your deposits or full payments made asap :thumb:


----------



## Herby

Money was dropped off for two deposits about 5pm and was left with one of Kelly's assistants


----------



## -Simon-

Herby said:


> Money was dropped off for two deposits about 5pm and was left with one of Kelly's assistants


Your third spot is also now available, and I will update the system as soons as I have received a comfirmation from Kelly :thumb:


----------



## Madafwo

Shame I missed this, would be interested in doing this if another date were arranged. Subscribed


----------



## bulldog

Thanks for that Simon...


----------



## Herby

Simon do you have an idea of times yet? My 3rd place has only just decided to tell me he doesn't land back from his hols until 7 in morning so may be a tight squeeze :wall:

Cheers


----------



## scotty1982

Oh sweet im in!


----------



## lilbare

I've gone from 14 to 4. This could get exciting!


----------



## dekerf1996

lilbare said:


> I've gone from 14 to 4. This could get exciting!


Know what you mean, i am upto 3rd reserve and might make the cut now 

Been strange really, as i didnt put my name down as i wasn't sure i could make it, stuck it up for the next course really, and could make this course then, but i didn't think so many would drop out.

Now Mrs Dekerf is planning things for this day.....

Well she might just have to unplan me now


----------



## egon

I will probably get shot by my mrs, but are there any spots left?
Looking at the list on the last page, theres 6 reserves and 9 non payees....(unless the list needs updating, then i'll just register an interest for next time!) as KDS are usually my first port of call for threads of shineyness..


----------



## -Simon-

Herby said:


> Simon do you have an idea of times yet? My 3rd place has only just decided to tell me he doesn't land back from his hols until 7 in morning so may be a tight squeeze :wall:
> 
> Cheers


I would guess a 9-9-30am start tbh and will ask Kelly to confirm...:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

egon said:


> I will probably get shot by my mrs, but are there any spots left?
> Looking at the list on the last page, theres 6 reserves and 9 non payees....(unless the list needs updating, then i'll just register an interest for next time!) as KDS are usually my first port of call for threads of shineyness..


Could be will keep you posted :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

*Sunday 29th of July - KDS Gillingham*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

*1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012) 
2. Danny13 (paid in full 14/07/2012)
3. Mattthomas (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble (deposit paid 10/07/2012) 
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Prgreer
7. bulldog
8. Rogc (deposit paid 13/07/2012)
9. Zelem
10. Herby 1
11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
12. Kev  (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky (deposit paid 09/07/2012)
18. Gearingg 1 
19. Gatman (deposit paid 10/07/2012)
20. Gearingg 2
21. scotty1982 (paid in full 17/07/2012)
22. Herby3 
23. Lmon07 (paid in full 13/07/2012)
24. Gizmo68 (deposit paid 11/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i (Deposit paid 16/07/2012)
27. Wallacecdj1000 (Paid in full 09/08/2012)
28. Herby 2
29. trophy231
30. Millsyd (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:


Saabboy
Dekerf1996
lilbere 
Egon 
-Triptdi- 
BKJames
Tangledmonkey

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

_*So for deposits , which is £15 to hold your space or if you wish to pay in full then please do so .

Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

I WILL need the deposits to be paid by next friday (13th july) evening to hold a space (or paid in full of course) , if not paid by the date then i will have to remove you from the list and a reserve will jump onto the main list .

when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing*_

Reserves have now taken spots on the main list....please get your deposits or full payments made asap :thumb:


----------



## Herby

Hi simon. Kelly still not confirmed my pymt I take it ?


----------



## -Simon-

Herby said:


> Hi simon. Kelly still not confirmed my pymt I take it ?


As my PM...I have emailed Kelly to check...:thumb:


----------



## Herby

-Simon- said:


> As my PM...I have emailed Kelly to check...:thumb:


Sorry didn't see it! Tapatalk pretty crap for notifications. Replied to it now mate.

Cheers


----------



## -Simon-

*Sunday 29th of July - KDS Gillingham*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

9-30am to 5pm

*1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012) 
2. Danny13 (paid in full 14/07/2012)
3. Mattthomas (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble (deposit paid 10/07/2012) 
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Dekerf1996 (paid deposit awaiting confirmation from kelly)
7. bulldog
8. Rogc (deposit paid 13/07/2012)
9. Zelem
10. Herby 1 (deposit paid 16/09/12) 
11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
12. Kev (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky (deposit paid 09/07/2012)
18. Gearingg 1 
19. Gatman (deposit paid 10/07/2012)
20. Gearingg 2
21. scotty1982 (paid in full 17/07/2012)
22. Saabboy
23. Lmon07 (paid in full 13/07/2012)
24. Gizmo68 (deposit paid 11/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i (Deposit paid 16/07/2012)
27. Wallacecdj1000 (Paid in full 09/08/2012)
28. Herby 2 (deposit paid 16/09/12)
29. trophy231
30. Millsyd (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:


lilbere 
Egon 

September reserves:


-Triptdi- 
BKJames
Tangledmonkey
Madafwo
Prgreer

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

_*So for deposits , which is £15 to hold your space or if you wish to pay in full then please do so .

Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

I WILL need the deposits to be paid by next friday (13th july) evening to hold a space (or paid in full of course) , if not paid by the date then i will have to remove you from the list and a reserve will jump onto the main list .

when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing*_

Reserves have now taken spots on the main list....please get your deposits or full payments made asap :thumb:


----------



## Prgreer

Simon , thank you for the message , sorry to say that I now have a family events that I can't get out of 
can you please add my name to the next event you hold hope you all have a great time 
Paul


----------



## dekerf1996

(puts on his best homer voice) woooooo hoooooo

I am in!!!!

Thanks Simon, deposit paid


----------



## -Simon-

*Sunday 29th of July - KDS Gillingham*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

9-30am to 5pm

*1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012) 
2. Danny13 (paid in full 14/07/2012)
3. Mattthomas (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble (deposit paid 10/07/2012) 
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Dekerf1996 (paid deposit awaiting confirmation from kelly)
7. bulldog
8. Rogc (deposit paid 13/07/2012)
9. Zelem
10. Herby 1 (deposit paid 16/09/12) 
11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
12. Kev (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky (deposit paid 09/07/2012)
18. Gearingg 1 
19. Gatman (deposit paid 10/07/2012)
20. Gearingg 2
21. scotty1982 (paid in full 17/07/2012)
22. Saabboy
23. Lmon07 (paid in full 13/07/2012)
24. Gizmo68 (deposit paid 11/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i (Deposit paid 16/07/2012)
27. Wallacecdj1000 (Paid in full 09/08/2012)
28. Herby 2 (deposit paid 16/09/12)
29. trophy231
30. Millsyd (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:


lilbere 
Egon 

September reserves:


-Triptdi- 
BKJames
Tangledmonkey
Madafwo
Prgreer

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

_*So for deposits , which is £15 to hold your space or if you wish to pay in full then please do so .

Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

I WILL need the deposits to be paid by next friday (13th july) evening to hold a space (or paid in full of course) , if not paid by the date then i will have to remove you from the list and a reserve will jump onto the main list .

when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing*_

PLEASE NOTE REMAINING SPOTS WILL BE OPENED UP ON A FIRST PAID FIRST SERVED BASIS FROM MONDAY 23RD JULY:thumb:


----------



## saabboy

Hi Simon,:wave:

You are having quite a task with this polishing day! You may recall that I pulled out because I was waiting for an op on my back - You very kindly placed me on teh reserve list, but there have been so many changes, I am back in the main list again! 

Would you kindly place me back in the reserves and let another person have my place

Thanks!

Best wishes,

David.

P.S. I bet you thought it was easy to arrange a day like this!


----------



## -Simon-

saabboy said:


> Hi Simon,:wave:
> 
> You are having quite a task with this polishing day! You may recall that I pulled out because I was waiting for an op on my back - You very kindly placed me on teh reserve list, but there have been so many changes, I am back in the main list again!
> 
> Would you kindly place me back in the reserves and let another person have my place
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> David.
> 
> P.S. I bet you thought it was easy to arrange a day like this!


My sincere apologies...back on the September list and sorry...

As you said a bit of a logistical challenge!


----------



## -Simon-

*Sunday 29th of July - KDS Gillingham*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

9-30am to 5pm

*1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012) 
2. Danny13 (paid in full 14/07/2012)
3. Mattthomas (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble (deposit paid 10/07/2012) 
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Dekerf1996 (paid deposit 18/07/2012)
7. bulldog
8. Rogc (deposit paid 13/07/2012)
9. Zelem
10. Herby 1 (deposit paid 16/09/12) 
11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
12. Kev (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky (deposit paid 09/07/2012)
18. Gearingg 1 
19. Gatman (deposit paid 10/07/2012)
20. Gearingg 2
21. scotty1982 (paid in full 17/07/2012)
22. lilbere
23. Lmon07 (paid in full 13/07/2012)
24. Gizmo68 (deposit paid 11/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i (Deposit paid 16/07/2012)
27. Wallacecdj1000 (Paid in full 09/08/2012)
28. Herby 2 (deposit paid 16/09/12)
29. trophy231
30. Millsyd (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:


Egon 

September reserves:


-Triptdi- 
BKJames
Tangledmonkey
Madafwo
Prgreer
Saabboy

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

_*So for deposits , which is £15 to hold your space or if you wish to pay in full then please do so .

Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

I WILL need the deposits to be paid by next friday (13th july) evening to hold a space (or paid in full of course) , if not paid by the date then i will have to remove you from the list and a reserve will jump onto the main list .

when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing*_

PLEASE NOTE REMAINING SPOTS WILL BE OPENED UP ON A FIRST PAID FIRST SERVED BASIS FROM MONDAY 23RD JULY:thumb:


----------



## saabboy

Dont be sorry - I just didnt want to use up a space.

I have to arrange meetings sometimes at work. Anything over 10 people it is a ****ing nightmare!:wall:

Have a great day on the 29th. It will be worth the effort.


----------



## crazysnakeman

So looking forward to this, which most of my friends think is quite sad.

We'll see about that when they want me to shiny their cars!

I think I probably speak for many when I say a massive thanks to Simon for being the point of contact and sorting it all out.

I for one will certainly buy you a beer!


----------



## -Simon-

crazysnakeman said:


> So looking forward to this, which most of my friends think is quite sad.
> 
> We'll see about that when they want me to shiny their cars!
> 
> I think I probably speak for many when I say a massive thanks to Simon for being the point of contact and sorting it all out.
> 
> I for one will certainly buy you a beer!


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## dekerf1996

crazysnakeman said:


> So looking forward to this, which most of my friends think is quite sad.
> 
> We'll see about that when they want me to shiny their cars!
> 
> I think I probably speak for many when I say a massive thanks to Simon for being the point of contact and sorting it all out.
> 
> I for one will certainly buy you a beer!


Couldn't agree more.

Massive thanks to Simon for organising


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

simon will be looked after for arranging the day :thumb:

kelly


----------



## gatman

Maybe we will have a whip round and buy him a bacon roll!


----------



## -Simon-

*Sunday 29th of July - KDS Gillingham*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

9-30am to 5pm

*1. -Simon- (deposit paid 06/07/2012) 
2. Danny13 (paid in full 14/07/2012)
3. Mattthomas (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble (deposit paid 10/07/2012) 
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Dekerf1996 (paid deposit 18/07/2012)
7. bulldog
8. Rogc (deposit paid 13/07/2012)
9. Zelem
10. Herby 1 (deposit paid 16/09/12) 
11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
12. Kev (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky (deposit paid 09/07/2012)
18. Gearingg 1 
19. Gatman (deposit paid 10/07/2012)
20. Gearingg 2
21. scotty1982 (paid in full 17/07/2012)
22. Egon
23. Lmon07 (paid in full 13/07/2012)
24. Gizmo68 (deposit paid 11/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i (Deposit paid 16/07/2012)
27. Wallacecdj1000 (Paid in full 09/08/2012)
28. Herby 2 (deposit paid 16/09/12)
29. trophy231
30. Millsyd (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:


Tony Trucker

September reserves:


-Triptdi- 
BKJames
Tangledmonkey
Madafwo
Prgreer
Saabboy
Lilbere

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

_*So for deposits , which is £15 to hold your space or if you wish to pay in full then please do so .

Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

I WILL need the deposits to be paid by next friday (13th july) evening to hold a space (or paid in full of course) , if not paid by the date then i will have to remove you from the list and a reserve will jump onto the main list .

when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing*_

PLEASE NOTE REMAINING SPOTS WILL BE OPENED UP ON A FIRST PAID FIRST SERVED BASIS FROM MONDAY 23RD JULY:thumb:

At the moment it looks like there may be four spaces up for grabs so please let me know if you're are interested?


----------



## egon

Yay!  money sent.


----------



## -Simon-

Kelly @ KDS said:


> simon will be looked after for arranging the day :thumb:
> 
> kelly


Thanks Kelly...tbh it's been a pleasure, and I am really grateful to you for stepping in and offering to run the event. You are held in high esteem by everyone here and I know we are all really looking forward to the day...TBH it's great to see someone at the top of their game show willingness to share their knowledge and experience...:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

egon said:


> Yay!  money sent.


Thanks buddy, I will update the list on confirmation of receipt from Kelly :thumb:

Look forward to meeting you..


----------



## tony trucker

Just noticed this thread and would love to attend this course, I know its a bit late but can you consider me for a reserve place if possible..


----------



## howie parks

What date might a course run in September?


----------



## -Simon-

howie parks said:


> What date might a course run in September?


No firm dates as yet...this will be subject to Kelly's availability and demand :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

*Sunday 29th of July - KDS Gillingham*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

9-30am to 5pm

*1. -Simon- -Meatfeast- (paid in full 23/07/2012) 
2. Danny13 (paid in full 14/07/2012)
3. Mattthomas (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble (deposit paid 10/07/2012) 
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Dekerf1996 -south of the border- (paid deposit 18/07/2012)
7. bulldog -Pepperoni Supreme- (paid in full 21/07/2012)
8. Rogc -The Mexican- (paid in ful 22/7/2012)
9. SPARE
10. Herby 1 (deposit paid 16/07/12) 
11. Shycho (deposit paid 7/7)
12. Kev -Hawaiian (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman -Pepperoni- (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust -South of the border- (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky (deposit paid 09/07/2012)
18. SPARE 
19. Gatman -Meat feast- (deposit paid 10/07/2012)
20. Tony Trucker (paid in full 21/07/2012)
21. scotty1982 -south of the border- (paid in full 17/07/2012)
22. Egon (paid in full 19/07/2012)
23. Lmon07 -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 13/07/2012)
24. Gizmo68 -Meat feast- (deposit paid 11/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i (Deposit paid 16/07/2012)
27. Wallacecdj1000 (Paid in full 09/07/2012)
28. Herby 2 (deposit paid 16/07/12)
29. SPARE
30. Millsyd (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:

September reserves:


-Triptdi- 
BKJames
Tangledmonkey
Madafwo
Prgreer
Saabboy
Lilbere
Howie Parks

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

_*Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

I WILL need the final payments to be paid by next friday (27th july).

when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing*_


----------



## -Simon-

I have opened up 3 spaces first come first served. PM me if you would like to take one, and I will confirm a 24hr reservation, if your deposit isn't confirmed by Kelly during that time I will open the space to the next member....:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

A snip it of the FULL one 2 one training course

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=273691

Kelly


----------



## tony trucker

Paid in full, big thank you to Simon for all his effort in putting this together.


----------



## Rogc

Paid in full Unique Transaction ID5SS12499DV983431J
Thanks for organising this.


----------



## -Simon-

Rogc said:


> Paid in full Unique Transaction ID5SS12499DV983431J
> Thanks for organising this.


List updated :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

I have just emailed simon the final instructions for the day , 

Hopefully simon will pass it on very soon , or maybe just a single post for ease and speed 

kelly


----------



## -Simon-

Thanks Kelly...and guys please find following joining instructions to make the most of the day...Please can I draw your attention to the start time which is 
*9-30am*...Please can we all make sure we arrive on time, and don't forget to bring along your own polishers/pads/polishes etc if you would like to practice using them :thumb:

*In addition please ensure those who have only paid their deposits make the final payments before close of play on Friday*.

*Re Pizza's...if you PM me your choice I will present Kelly with the details...*

Really excited to meet everyone and to get some experience with machine polishing for the very first time :buffer:

________________________________________________________________

Hi everyone

Just a quick reminder that the KDS Tuition Day is this Sunday. It's here: 
KDS Keltec, Gillingham, Kent, ME7 1YQ (see http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/contact_us.phtml)

Try not to arrive before 9.00am as we'll be setting up. But try not to arrive after 10am because we'll have started… if you do arrive a little early, make some friends in the car park. No one else will be around, so swap swirl removal stories with abandon and without embarrassment!

CLOTHING - don't wear your Sunday best because of machine polish splatter; we will be indoors but there won't be central heating and the door may be open so we can enjoy looking at the English summer rain.

LUNCH - we have pizza choices for all of you … please let Simon know your favourite topping/pizza choice by checking out this here: http://www.prontopizza.biz/Index2.html click on menus , each person will get a small pizza

WOBBLY LEGS - there is a lot of standing throughout the day, so if elderly, infirm, lazy or just suffer from wobby leg syndrome, please bring a collapsible directors or camping chair

If arriving late, try not to call as we'll be presenting - just turn up when you can.

There will be some KDS stock (Gtechniq etc) for sale on the day. If you need anything specific, feel free to email me so we can definitely bring it, otherwise it will be a general selection inc machine polishers, pads, backing plates etc.

Finally, you'll be able to catch Kelly again at Waxstock (www.waxstock.com) on August 26th at Peterborough Arena (8 GBP advance tickets, 10 GBP on the gate) although he will only be giving a quick glimpse of his talents at Waxstock and there won't be intensive training like on Sunday. If you put your detailing skills to good use, you may want to enter the various show and shines… the Detailing World Showdown has a 500 GBP cash prize and a few spaces left, so check out Detailing World for more info if that is of interest.

Best regards Kelly KDS Harris


----------



## Bigcheese1664

Hi Simon,

Chicken BBQ pizza for me please.

Looking forward to seeing you all on Sunday :wave:


----------



## gatman

I will eat any pizza, I'm not fussy! Looking forward to Sunday


----------



## Lmon07

Make that Chicken BBQ for me too. 

Looking forward to Sunday and sure i will learn a lot. 

Thanks


----------



## Gizmo68

Meat feast for me please


----------



## Rogc

Really looking forward to learning some new techniques, meeting some great people, and above all having an enjoyable but educational day.

Ill have "The Mexican " pizza by the way !!! thanks again Simon.


----------



## dekerf1996

Can I order a south of the border pizza please 

Also final payment, this to Kelly again, but how much? I forgot and there's many pages to search :-( 

Cheers


----------



## -Kev-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3580642&postcount=136


----------



## carlust

South of Border one for me too pleaseee  Looking forward to the day guys.


----------



## -Simon-

*Sunday 29th of July - KDS Gillingham*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

9-30am to 5pm

*1. -Simon- -Meatfeast- (paid in full 23/07/2012) 
2. Danny13 (paid in full 14/07/2012)
3. Mattthomas (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble (deposit paid 10/07/2012) 
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Dekerf1996 -south of the border- (paid in full 24/07/2012)
7. bulldog -Pepperoni Supreme- (paid in full 21/07/2012)
8. Rogc -The Mexican- (paid in ful 22/7/2012)
9. Willowsdad
10. Herby 1 (deposit paid 16/07/12) 
11. Shycho -south of the border- (paid in full 24/07/2012)
12. Kev -Hawaiian (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman -Pepperoni- (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust -South of the border- (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky (deposit paid 09/07/2012)
18. SPARE 
19. Gatman -Meat feast- (deposit paid 10/07/2012)
20. Tony Trucker (paid in full 21/07/2012)
21. scotty1982 -south of the border- (paid in full 17/07/2012)
22. Egon (paid in full 19/07/2012)
23. Lmon07 -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 13/07/2012)
24. Gizmo68 -Meat feast- (deposit paid 11/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 -cheese and tomato- (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i (Deposit paid 16/07/2012)
27. Wallacecdj1000 (Paid in full 09/07/2012)
28. Herby 2 (deposit paid 16/07/12)
29. SPARE
30. Millsyd (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:

September reserves:


-Triptdi- 
BKJames
Tangledmonkey
Madafwo
Prgreer
Saabboy
Lilbere
Howie Parks
Grinn
Grinn

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

_*Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

I WILL need the final payments to be paid by next friday (27th july). Total cost £49-00.

when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing*_


----------



## dekerf1996

Balance sent to Kelly


----------



## shycho

Remaining balance sent to Kelly via Paypal. 
As for pizza, it has to be south of the border for me. 

Quick question, is it worth bringing our own machines if we only have one or two pads? - As i'd like to bring my DA but don't want to be limited by my pad selection, if that makes sense.


----------



## Jambob28

How much was the deposit lol?
I can't remember how much extra I need to pay to get to the final balance?!

I'm happy with cheese and tomato pizza lol.


----------



## dekerf1996

Total price is £49 so I paid balance of £34


----------



## Grin

I'd like to register my interest for September. I didn't sign up for Sunday as the "wife" might not appreciate me missing the first day of our honeymoon.


----------



## Grin

I should have mentioned I would provisionally like two places please.

Is there going to be a separate thread for the next session?


----------



## Willows-dad

Can I snap up one of the spare places for Sunday please? I'm quite close to kds so I can drop cash round tomorrow.


----------



## -Simon-

Willows-dad said:


> Can I snap up one of the spare places for Sunday please? I'm quite close to kds so I can drop cash round tomorrow.


Please do I will update the system on confirmation from Kelly...


----------



## -Simon-

shycho said:


> Remaining balance sent to Kelly via Paypal.
> As for pizza, it has to be south of the border for me.
> 
> Quick question, is it worth bringing our own machines if we only have one or two pads? - As i'd like to bring my DA but don't want to be limited by my pad selection, if that makes sense.


Thanks and yes please bring what you have....


----------



## -Simon-

*Sunday 29th of July - KDS Gillingham*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

9-30am to 5pm

*1. -Simon- -Meatfeast- (paid in full 23/07/2012) 
2. Danny13 (paid in full 14/07/2012)
3. Mattthomas (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble (deposit paid 10/07/2012) 
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Dekerf1996 -south of the border- (paid in full 24/07/2012)
7. bulldog -Pepperoni Supreme- (paid in full 21/07/2012)
8. Rogc -The Mexican- (paid in ful 22/7/2012)
9. Willowsdad
10. Herby 1 (deposit paid 16/07/12) 
11. Shycho -south of the border- (paid in full 24/07/2012)
12. Kev -Hawaiian (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde -no pizza please- (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman -Pepperoni- (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust -South of the border- (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky (deposit paid 09/07/2012)
18. SPARE 
19. Gatman -Meat feast- (deposit paid 10/07/2012)
20. Tony Trucker -Meatfeast- (paid in full 21/07/2012)
21. scotty1982 -south of the border- (paid in full 17/07/2012)
22. Egon (paid in full 19/07/2012)
23. Lmon07 -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 13/07/2012)
24. Gizmo68 -Meat feast- (deposit paid 11/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 -cheese and tomato- (deposit paid 7/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i (Deposit paid 16/07/2012)
27. Wallacecdj1000 (Paid in full 09/07/2012)
28. Herby 2 (deposit paid 16/07/12)
29. SPARE
30. Millsyd (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:

September reserves:


-Triptdi- 
BKJames
Tangledmonkey
Madafwo
Prgreer
Saabboy
Lilbere
Howie Parks
Grin
Grin

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

_*Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

I WILL need the final payments to be paid by next friday (27th july). Total cost £49-00.

when paying by paypal please add a note of your DW log on name and real name so i know who i am adding and removing*_


----------



## -Kev-

looking good :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Grin said:


> I should have mentioned I would provisionally like two places please.
> 
> Is there going to be a separate thread for the next session?


Added and yes will be a seperate thread :thumb:


----------



## tony trucker

Meat feast please, sorry can't pm yet, many thanks Simon..


----------



## gatman

Whats the parking like there considering theres going to be 30 plus people turning up lol?!

And who has made sure they're car is super clean for sunday


----------



## Willows-dad

I'll be dissappointed if everyones car isn't immaculate all the time! I might squeeze in a quick maintenance wash on Sunday just to be sure. I'm sure being a Sunday some of the other units will be shut so we'll have a bit of space.


----------



## -Simon-

gatman said:


> Whats the parking like there considering theres going to be 30 plus people turning up lol?!
> 
> And who has made sure they're car is super clean for sunday


Tons of parking....you will have no problems :thumb:

Will be throwing a bucket of water over the Accord on Saturday


----------



## gatman

-Simon- said:


> Tons of parking....you will have no problems :thumb:
> 
> Will be giving throwing a bucket of water over the Accord on Saturday


Got to be done, might give the car a quick wipe over before the Sunday, it's not like I spent 7 hours washing, claying etc last weekend :buffer::thumb:


----------



## fisko53

would have liked to attend but a bit too far away for me ...175 miles !

G


----------



## dekerf1996

fisko53 said:


> would have liked to attend but a bit too far away for me ...175 miles !
> 
> G


Would be worth the trip, Kelly is the man 

I did a 440 mile round trip to autobrite earlier in the year

Give you an excuse to clean the car afterwards and put new skills to good use


----------



## gatman

dekerf1996 said:


> Would be worth the trip, Kelly is the man
> 
> I did a 440 mile round trip to autobrite earlier in the year
> 
> Give you an excuse to clean the car afterwards and put new skills to good use


By the time im home sunday it will be too late to test the new skills so will have to wait til the weekend after:wall:


----------



## fisko53

mmmmmm .... ok put me down for a provisional September then  Can't do this weekend out on a run with the club


----------



## dekerf1996

gatman said:


> By the time im home sunday it will be too late to test the new skills so will have to wait til the weekend after:wall:


Pull a sicky on Monday ;-)


----------



## Zelem

hi ,
i was down on the original reserve list but completely only just found this thread as i had subscibed to the wrong one.can i snap up space 18 for 29th pls. happy to makje full payment today.


----------



## -Simon-

*Sunday 29th of July - KDS Gillingham*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

9-30am to 5pm

*1. -Simon- -Meatfeast- (paid in full 23/07/2012) 
2. Danny13 (paid in full 14/07/2012)
3. Mattthomas (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble (deposit paid 10/07/2012) 
5. Tinyflier (paid in full 7/7)
6. Dekerf1996 -south of the border- (paid in full 24/07/2012)
7. bulldog -Pepperoni Supreme- (paid in full 21/07/2012)
8. Rogc -The Mexican- (paid in ful 22/7/2012)
9. Willowsdad
10. Herby 1 (deposit paid 16/07/12) 
11. Shycho -south of the border- (paid in full 24/07/2012)
12. Kev -Hawaiian (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde -no pizza please- (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman -Pepperoni- (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust -South of the border-  (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky -BBQ chicken- (paid in full 25/07/2012)
18. Zelem -Meat feast-(Paid in full 25/07/2012) 
19. Gatman -Meat feast- (deposit paid 10/07/2012)
20. Tony Trucker -Meatfeast- (paid in full 21/07/2012)
21. scotty1982 -south of the border- (paid in full 17/07/2012)
22. Egon (paid in full 19/07/2012)
23. Lmon07 -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 13/07/2012)
24. Gizmo68 -Meat feast- (deposit paid 11/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 -cheese and tomato- (paid in full 25/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i -Hawaiian- (paid in full 25/07/2012)
27. Wallacecdj1000 (Paid in full 09/07/2012)
28. Herby 2 (deposit paid 16/07/12)
29. SPARE
30. Millsyd (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:

September reserves:


-Triptdi- 
BKJames
Tangledmonkey
Madafwo
Prgreer
Saabboy
Lilbere
Howie Parks
Grin
Grin
Fisko53

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

_*Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]*_


----------



## Zelem

thanks .payment made in full this morning 8:50(25th July). Looking forward to it


----------



## Zelem

meatfest pizza pls. Many thanks


----------



## Jambob28

Just sent the remaining balance.
Looking forward to it. Bringing my DAS6 and variety of Hexlogic pads and Menzerna polishes.


----------



## Valverjunky

Paid up in full now can't wait let get it on:buffer:
I'm happy with most pizza but BBQ chicken preferred. 
Any chance I could buy some meg 105 and 205 on the day please
Thanks


----------



## Z4-35i

Complete novice, so I'll just be bringing myself along and lots of questions.

I'll park our car out of the way, as it's paintwork had a hard life with it's previous owner ;-)


----------



## Z4-35i

Also, any recommendations for a nearby place for breakfast on Sunday? I'll be leaving early due to all the road closures near me because of the ladies Olympic road race that's on that day.


----------



## Willows-dad

Z4-35i said:


> Complete novice, so I'll just be bringing myself along and lots of questions.
> 
> I'll park our car out of the way, as it's paintwork had a hard life with it's previous owner ;-)


Maybe if you park close enough, they might do a little demo on it!


----------



## Herby

Z4-35i said:


> Also, any recommendations for a nearby place for breakfast on Sunday? I'll be leaving early due to all the road closures near me because of the ladies Olympic road race that's on that day.


If you parked at kds you could head up towards the station and the wonders of gillingham high street is there and you have some cafes and a McDonald's, with the majority of eating places further down in the other half of the high street. Don't know if any of them are any good as when I ever fancied a greasy spoon i only used to eat in sue's cafe when I lived in gillingham - which is only a couple of mins drive from kds - 42 gillingham road me7 4rr. so you could give that a try. Many years since I've eaten there but was always good whenever I did go. Kelly might be able to recommend something better.


----------



## dekerf1996

I might grab breakfast there too, my area is effected by the WOTPM event too, just not sure how badly :-(


----------



## -Simon-

*Sunday 29th of July - KDS Gillingham*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

9-30am to 5pm

*1. -Simon- -Meatfeast- (paid in full 23/07/2012) 
2. Danny13 -pizza tbc- (paid in full 14/07/2012)
3. Mattthomas -Meat Feast- (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble -Chicken bbq- (paid in full 25/07/12) 
5. Tinyflier -Mexican pizza- (paid in full 7/7)
6. Dekerf1996 -south of the border- (paid in full 24/07/2012)
7. bulldog -Pepperoni Supreme- (paid in full 21/07/2012)
8. Rogc -The Mexican- (paid in full 22/7/2012)
9. Willowsdad -Hawaiian- (paid in full 25/07/2012)
10. Herby 1 -South of the border- (deposit paid 16/07/12) 
11. Shycho -south of the border- (paid in full 24/07/2012)
12. Kev -Hawaiian (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde -no pizza please- (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman -Pepperoni- (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust -South of the border- (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky -BBQ chicken- (paid in full 25/07/2012) 
18. Zelem -Meat feast-(Paid in full 25/07/2012) 
19. Gatman -Meat feast- (paid in full 25/07/12)
20. Tony Trucker -Meatfeast- (paid in full 21/07/2012)
21. scotty1982 -south of the border- (paid in full 17/07/2012)
22. Egon -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 19/07/2012)
23. Lmon07 -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 13/07/2012)
24. Gizmo68 -Meat feast- (deposit paid 11/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 -cheese and tomato- (paid in full 25/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i -Hawaiian- (paid in full 25/07/2012)
27. Wallacecdj1000 -pizza tbc- (Paid in full 09/07/2012)
28. Herby 2 -South of the border- (deposit paid 16/07/12)
29. SPARE
30. Millsyd -Meat feast- (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:

September reserves:


-Triptdi- 
BKJames
Tangledmonkey
Madafwo
Prgreer
Saabboy
Lilbere
Howie Parks
Grin
Grin
Fisko53

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

*Quick reminder - Please can you check the list above, and make your final payment by close of business Friday....If your preferred Pizza is not noted please can you PM me a choice from the menu http://www.prontopizza.biz/Index2.html...Thanks Simon*

*One space remaining first come first serve payment by midnight on Friday by Paypal*


----------



## Willows-dad

Replied to your pm thanks Simon. All paid and a Hawaiian please. Got a quick glimps of the aventador while I was there, it's a shame it'll be gone Sunday but from a distance it looks amazing, can't wait for the write up. See you all there.


----------



## egon

Pizza, detailing lessons from KDS and a day away from wife n kid!!!!!

I'll be the one with the daft grin as this is sounding better and better!!!!!


----------



## gatman

Hi Simon, final payment sent to Kelly.

Meat feast please.

Thanks again


----------



## -Simon-

*Please PM any specific product requests from Foxx at Shinerama and I'll collate and let him know what you need* :thumb:


Valverjunky - meg 105 and 205
Jambob28 - Chemical Guys Hex Logic Orange and Yellow pad


----------



## Herby

South of the border for my two places please Simon. Cheers. I'll let you know the code once I have sent the pymt :thumb:


----------



## Jambob28

Could I get a Chemical Guys Hex Logic Orange and Yellow pad possibly?
I've ordered them direct from CG, but if they don't come in time for the detailing day, if Shinerama have them I'll just buy them there and cancel my order with CG.

Wish I'd known earlier I wouldn't have bothered ordering a few other bits and just got it all from them on the day!


----------



## -Simon-

Have asked foxx to confirm today...


----------



## -Simon-

*Sunday 29th of July - KDS Gillingham*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

9-30am to 5pm

*1. -Simon- -Meatfeast- (paid in full 23/07/2012) 
2. Danny13 -pizza tbc- (paid in full 14/07/2012)
3. Mattthomas -Meat Feast- (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble -Chicken bbq- (paid in full 25/07/12) 
5. Tinyflier -Mexican pizza- (paid in full 7/7)
6. Dekerf1996 -south of the border- (paid in full 24/07/2012)
7. bulldog -Pepperoni Supreme- (paid in full 21/07/2012)
8. Rogc -The Mexican- (paid in full 22/7/2012)
9. Willowsdad -Hawaiian- (paid in full 25/07/2012)
10. Herby 1 -South of the border- (deposit paid 16/07/12) 
11. Shycho -south of the border- (paid in full 24/07/2012)
12. Kev -Hawaiian (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde -no pizza please- (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman -Pepperoni- (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust -South of the border- (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky -BBQ chicken- (paid in full 25/07/2012) 
18. Zelem -Meat feast-(Paid in full 25/07/2012) 
19. Gatman -Meat feast- (paid in full 25/07/12)
20. Tony Trucker -Meatfeast- (paid in full 21/07/2012)
21. scotty1982 -south of the border- (paid in full 17/07/2012)
22. Egon -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 19/07/2012)
23. Lmon07 -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 13/07/2012)
24. Gizmo68 -Meat feast- (paid in full 26/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 -Meat feast- (paid in full 25/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i -Hawaiian- (paid in full 25/07/2012)
27. Wallacecdj1000 -BBQ pizza- (Paid in full 09/07/2012)
28. Herby 2 -South of the border- (deposit paid 16/07/12)
29. Nick - Z4 35i's mate
30. Millsyd -Meat feast- (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:

September reserves:


-Triptdi- 
BKJames
Tangledmonkey
Madafwo
Prgreer
Saabboy
Lilbere
Howie Parks
Grin
Grin
Fisko53

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

*Quick reminder - Please can you check the list above, and make your final payment by close of business Friday....If your preferred Pizza is not noted please can you PM me a choice from the menu http://www.prontopizza.biz/Index2.html...Thanks Simon*

*Please PM any specific product requests from Foxx at Shinerama and I'll collate and let him know what you need :thumb:*


Valverjunky - meg 105 and 205
Jambob28 - Chemical Guys Hex Logic Orange and Yellow pad
Egon - Gliptone leather cleaner
Willows-dad - wookies fist and a Victoria wax concours red 3oz
Rogc - wheel woolies (3 pack) http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product....=SHI-WOOLIES-3 if their in stock please


----------



## Foxx

Hey guys

Should have probably popped on here earlier!

Neil and I will be coming along on the day with the *Official Shinearama Van of Detailing Goodies That Is Totally Not A Hire Van™* and we'll have lots of nice stuff with us.

As Simon asked, if you have anything specific that you need us to bring so that you can throw your cash money at us, drop him a PM and he will let us know before we pack the van up.

Other than that, hopefully we will not get lost and end up in Cornwall or Spain or somewhere, so we will see you there! :wave::wave:


----------



## egon

Oof, you dont wanna end up lost near gillingham, could get messy!!
Can u chuck a gliptone leather cleaner and a conditioner in the "not a hire van" van please? 
Not very exciting i know, but i've run out!


----------



## Willows-dad

Could be worse, you might end up in Chatham high st! Got a spare quid bruv? Er no! I've pm'd Simon, I'd like a wookies fist and a Victoria wax concours red 3oz please.


----------



## Herby

Willows-dad said:


> Could be worse, you might end up in Chatham high st! Got a spare quid bruv? Er no! I've pm'd Simon, I'd like a wookies fist and a Victoria wax concours red 3oz please.


You are kidding!? They wouldn't ask they'd just take it!


----------



## egon

Willows-dad said:


> I'd like a wookies fist and a Victoria wax.


I used to go to parties like that when i was younger!!!


----------



## Herby

Deleted


----------



## Rogc

wheel woolies (3 pack) http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=SHI-WOOLIES-3 if their in stock please


----------



## Foxx

Cool for those, don't forget to PM Simon with your wants too as he will send me a big fat email with the list (otherwise I'll forget because I am rubbish).


----------



## Tinyflier

ooo a set of Wheel Woolies for me too and some form of long handled brush that lets me clean the wheel arches... I can't remember the name though... 

David


----------



## -Simon-

*Sunday 29th of July - KDS Gillingham*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

9-30am to 5pm

*1. -Simon- -Meatfeast- (paid in full 23/07/2012) 
2. Danny13 -Hawaiian- (paid in full 14/07/2012)
3. Mattthomas -Meat Feast- (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble -Chicken bbq- (paid in full 25/07/12) 
5. Tinyflier -Mexican pizza- (paid in full 7/7)
6. Dekerf1996 -south of the border- (paid in full 24/07/2012)
7. bulldog -Pepperoni Supreme- (paid in full 21/07/2012)
8. Rogc -The Mexican- (paid in full 22/7/2012)
9. Willowsdad -Hawaiian- (paid in full 25/07/2012)
10. Herby 1 -South of the border- (paid in full 26/07/2012) 
11. Shycho -south of the border- (paid in full 24/07/2012)
12. Kev -Hawaiian (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde -no pizza please- (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman -Pepperoni- (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust -South of the border- (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky -BBQ chicken- (paid in full 25/07/2012) 
18. Zelem -Meat feast-(Paid in full 25/07/2012) 
19. Gatman -Meat feast- (paid in full 25/07/12)
20. Tony Trucker -Meatfeast- (paid in full 21/07/2012)
21. scotty1982 -south of the border- (paid in full 17/07/2012)
22. Egon -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 19/07/2012)
23. Lmon07 -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 13/07/2012)
24. Gizmo68 -Meat feast- (paid in full 26/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 -Meat feast- (paid in full 25/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i -Hawaiian- (paid in full 25/07/2012)
27. Wallacecdj1000 -BBQ pizza- (Paid in full 09/07/2012)
28. Brad -South of the border- (paid in full 27/07/2012)
29. SPARE
30. Millsyd -Meat feast- (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:

September reserves:


-Triptdi- 
BKJames
Tangledmonkey
Madafwo
Prgreer
Saabboy
Lilbere
Howie Parks
Grin
Grin
Fisko53

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

*Quick reminder - Please can you check the list above, and make your final payment by close of business Friday....If your preferred Pizza is not noted please can you PM me a choice from the menu http://www.prontopizza.biz/Index2.html...Thanks Simon*

*Please PM any specific product requests for Foxx at Shinerama http://www.shinearama.co.uk/ and I'll collate and let him know what you need :thumb:*


Valverjunky - meg 105 and 205
Jambob28 - Chemical Guys Hex Logic Orange and Yellow pad
Egon - Gliptone leather cleaner
Willows-dad - wookies fist and a Victoria wax concours red 3oz
Rogc - wheel woolies (3 pack) http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product....=SHI-WOOLIES-3 if their in stock please
Tinyflier - a set of Wheel Woolies for me too and some form of long handled brush that lets me clean the wheel arches


----------



## Roy

What no Mars Bar Pizza option! :lol: :lol:



Kelly @ KDS said:


> OH i will be bring mars bars for ROY from pro valet as he likes to be called mars bar roy after eating the fridge empty on my last training day :lol:


For those that are not on Facebook I am still getting abuse for this, in fact I'm going down today to get a head start on the Mars Bars :thumb:

Roy


----------



## carlust

I would love some products... however I have no clue what I want so I will get opinions from all of you guys on the day


----------



## Z4-35i

Hi Simon,

Just had a message from Nick, he now can't make Sunday, can you free slot 29 up for anyone else who'd like to attend.

Steve.


----------



## Z4-35i

carlust said:


> I would love some products... however I have no clue what I want so I will get opinions from all of you guys on the day


+1 Too many choices


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Guys , 

I have checked (well mars bar roy did while down with KDS helping out with backlog) the Hot food stall over the road (outside the entrance to estate and in next to the hand car wash) are opening from 8AM on sunday morning , they do stunning cooked while you wait breakfast rolls , burgers etc . 

Kds will have a large hot water kettle ready for tea and coffee , and then the pizzas at dinner. 

you are more and welcome through out the day to pop over pick up extra food , or even better grab the early breakfast before starting a day of machine polishing :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Foxx

Neil and I should be OK, we'll no doubt stop at every major services on the way and will consume several full English and ALL the coffee


----------



## Foxx

We're going to be closing down and going home shortly, so I have the list of extra goodies to bring with us from above - I will make sure they are all included in the van if they are in stock 

See you Sunday!


----------



## Foxx

Oh, by the way, we will be bringing a van load of goodies for you to buy too if you need to stock up - we'll need to phone card payments through to Shiny Towers HQ as we don't yet have a mobile card machine, so if you do fancy picking anything up, bring cash if at all possible!


----------



## -Simon-

Foxx said:


> Oh, by the way, we will be bringing a van load of goodies for you to buy too if you need to stock up - we'll need to phone card payments through to Shiny Towers HQ as we don't yet have a mobile card machine, so if you do fancy picking anything up, bring cash if at all possible!


Thanks Foxx,

Lookin forward to seeing you and all your goodies on Sunday! :thumb:


----------



## gatman

Think il be needing the credit card on sunday lol!!


----------



## bulldog

I was just going to put all my bits on Simons account .......lol


----------



## -Simon-

bulldog said:


> I was just going to put all my bits on Simons account .......lol


Cheers buddy :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

simon , just had a guy email asking if he could fill space 29 the spare space . 

i have emailed back saying yes and to confirm on this thread of attendance 

so that you know 


kelly


----------



## -Simon-

Kelly @ KDS said:


> simon , just had a guy email asking if he could fill space 29 the spare space .
> 
> i have emailed back saying yes and to confirm on this thread of attendance
> 
> so that you know
> 
> kelly


Added to the list....that's 100% attendance...just goes to show the strengh of the KDS brand :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

*Sunday 29th of July - KDS Gillingham*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

9-30am to 5pm

*1. -Simon- -Meatfeast- (paid in full 23/07/2012) 
2. Danny13 -Hawaiian- (paid in full 14/07/2012)
3. Mattthomas -Meat Feast- (paid in full 09/07/2012)
4. Scrabble -Chicken bbq- (paid in full 25/07/12) 
5. Tinyflier -Mexican pizza- (paid in full 7/7)
6. Dekerf1996 -south of the border- (paid in full 24/07/2012)
7. bulldog -Pepperoni Supreme- (paid in full 21/07/2012)
8. Rogc -The Mexican- (paid in full 22/7/2012)
9. Willowsdad -Hawaiian- (paid in full 25/07/2012)
10. Herby 1 -South of the border- (paid in full 26/07/2012) 
11. Shycho -south of the border- (paid in full 24/07/2012)
12. Kev -Hawaiian (paid in full 10/07/2012)
13. Clyde -no pizza please- (paid in full 10/07/2012) 
14. Bigcheese 1664 -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 7/7)
15. Crazysnakeman -Pepperoni- (paid in full 10/07/2012)
16. Carlust -South of the border- (paid in full 7/7)
17. Valverjunky -BBQ chicken- (paid in full 25/07/2012) 
18. Zelem -Meat feast-(Paid in full 25/07/2012) 
19. Gatman  -Meat feast- (paid in full 25/07/12)
20. Tony Trucker -Meatfeast- (paid in full 21/07/2012)
21. scotty1982 -south of the border- (paid in full 17/07/2012)
22. Egon -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 19/07/2012)
23. Lmon07 -Chicken BBQ- (paid in full 13/07/2012)
24. Gizmo68 -Meat feast- (paid in full 26/07/2012)
25. Jambob28 -Meat feast- (paid in full 25/07/2012)
26. Z4 35i -Hawaiian- (paid in full 25/07/2012)
27. Wallacecdj1000 -BBQ pizza- (Paid in full 09/07/2012)
28. Brad -South of the border- (paid in full 27/07/2012)
29.James -Pepperoni- (paid direct - 28/07/2012)
30. Millsyd -Meat feast- (paid in full 11/07/2012) *

Reserve list:

September reserves:


-Triptdi- 
BKJames
Tangledmonkey
Madafwo
Prgreer
Saabboy
Lilbere
Howie Parks
Grin
Grin
Fisko53

Areas of interest:


*Paint defect assessment
[*]Using PDG
[*]Masking up
[*]Paint preparation/Claying/decontamination
[*]Polisher/pad/compound options
[*]Hands on polishing - Rotary & DA- lots of this please :buffer:
[*]Refining*

Note from Kelly:

Please pay by paypal gift to [email protected]

*Quick reminder - Please can you check the list above, and make your final payment by close of business Friday....If your preferred Pizza is not noted please can you PM me a choice from the menu http://www.prontopizza.biz/Index2.html...Thanks Simon*

*Please PM any specific product requests for Foxx at Shinerama http://www.shinearama.co.uk/ and I'll collate and let him know what you need :thumb:*


Valverjunky - meg 105 and 205
Jambob28 - Chemical Guys Hex Logic Orange and Yellow pad
Egon - Gliptone leather cleaner
Willows-dad - wookies fist and a Victoria wax concours red 3oz
Rogc - wheel woolies (3 pack) http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product....=SHI-WOOLIES-3 if their in stock please
Tinyflier - a set of Wheel Woolies for me too and some form of long handled brush that lets me clean the wheel arches


----------



## JCooch

Sent an email to Kelly this morning. Put my name down on space No. 29 please and if Pizza is included can I have a pepperoni please. Thanks guys. 

James


----------



## -Simon-

JCooch said:


> Sent an email to Kelly this morning. Put my name down on space No. 29 please and if Pizza is included can I have a pepperoni please. Thanks guys.
> 
> James


You're already on the list....and I'll confirm your Pizza selection...btw did kelly mention that late comers have to buy a round of bacon butties :lol:

See you tomorrow


----------



## JCooch

No he must of left that bit out. Ha ha. Thanks Simon. 

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## -Simon-

Just a quick note to all attendees tomorrow - please be aware that on registration for the day there will be a disclaimer to sign which in short asks you all to respect the site, equipment, trainers and each other. The idea here is to ensure that everyone gets to enjoy the day, to learn and to do so in a safe environment. I am sure that this goes without saying but Kelly has opened up a working studio for the day which is great but must be treated with care and respect. :thumb:

We want everyone to have a fantastic day, however anyone who fails to meet these standards may be asked to leave at Kelly's discretion. 

Thanks guys and looking forward to meeting you tomorrow. :buffer:

Kind regards


Simon


----------



## Willows-dad

I'm sure we're all semi-grown up adults, that won't try anything stupid. At the end of the day we're all there because we want to learn and improve. I for one can't wait.


----------



## gatman

Will kelly be getting his Beemer out for us to drool over


----------



## egon

Only one more sleep...


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Dont forget to bring your own polishers and pad combos along too , 

not sure the best way to mark each machine and equipment thou to indicate who's who . 

Got something a bit more special than the M3 in and the reason for simons post :thumb:

still at work soon to go home ready for tomorrow 

kelly


----------



## Jambob28

I shall be arriving at 9 oclock.
Bringing my Machine and various pads/polishes.

Looking forward to it! Going to be a long day!

Edit: Just seen it starts at 9.30, I'll get there for between 9 - 9.15!


----------



## dekerf1996

Packed my gear ready for tomorrow, bringing a da and rotary so there will be a spare if needed  

Hope to be there for 9 so I can grab a bit of breakfast and meet people before it starts


----------



## -Simon-

Game on :thumb:


----------



## egon

Nomnomnom. Pizza and detailing...


----------



## Tinyflier

Top day out!

Interesting to learn about machine polishing from such a friendly bunch of pros. 

Kelly's discourse on paint measuring techniques and paint defects was illuminating... and a bit scary!

Well done Simon for organising this!

While I didn't try out my own machine i think I gained lots of insight and some assurance that the way I was using my machine was in fact correct.

All in all a day well spent.

David.


----------



## egon

Aye, a huge thank you to Simon, Kelly, kons, Roy, foxxy and the other guys whose names has totally left me (sorry dudes, I bow my head in shame )
A great day and can't wait to get stuck into my new toys. Good to meet the faces behind the names and to discover that someone lived a whole mile away from me!! Lol!

Kelly has X-ray vision....


----------



## Scrabble

Once again thanks everyone for organising the event. Picked up loads of tips and techniques which should make my life so much easier.
Best thing I could have done to improve my game....


----------



## JCooch

Just got back home after an absolutely awesome day. 

Massive thanks to Kelly, Kons, Steve, Roy and Simon for it. Learnt a massive amount from the super helpful Kelly and Kons. 

Couldn't of met a nicer bunch of people either. 

Once again huge thanks to all involved. 

James


----------



## Herby

Great day really enjoyable so thanks to Simon and Kelly for organising. Loved the wool session with kons, was very beneficial. Nice to meet everyone and look forward to reading everyone's detail threads soon :thumb:

Oh and my pizza was damn nice too

I'm praying for decent weather next weekend :buffer:


----------



## -Simon-

Well guys not sure about you but I plumb tuckered out :lol:

What a great day, and what a great bunch of people learnt so much, but so much to learn...Like don't lift that pad off the panel while it's still spinning 

Great to spend time with Roy and the DA's, Steve on the rotary and Kons on the wool pads, not forgetting the great insights and overviews from Kelly..

Fantastic to get the hands on experience with the polishers although I'm still unsure whether to go DAS Pro, Flex DA or Flex rotary...might need a bit more help with my decision making :wall: They all seem to have their pros and cons...as Kelly would say there is no right or wrong answer...

Any way time to put my feets up.

Thank you again one and all for a brilliant day


----------



## egon

How quiet was that flex rotary????? Wow!!


----------



## -Simon-

egon said:


> How quiet was that flex rotary????? Wow!!


I want one!!!


----------



## -Kev-

brill day, thanks guys :thumb:

and no ban hammer as everyone behaved themselves :devil:


----------



## Willows-dad

What Kelly doesn't know doesn't need to be known, and Roy could sell sand to the Arabs! I want the megs mf kit, a rupes da, and a flex rotary! Awesome day. Thanks to everyone, and great to meet everybody and put some faces to names. I was a bit let down that crazysnakeman wasn't a long haired yank with a boa constrictor though.


----------



## Gizmo68

JCooch said:


> Just got back home after an absolutely awesome day.
> 
> Massive thanks to Kelly, Kons, Steve, Roy and Simon for it. Learnt a massive amount from the super helpful Kelly and Kons.
> 
> Couldn't of met a nicer bunch of people either.
> 
> Once again huge thanks to all involved.


Couldn't of put it better myself. :thumb:

Very useful insight on how to use a rotary correctly, despite what many others recommend, cheers Kelly.


----------



## Z4-35i

Great day, very informative.

Lot's more to learn, but I feel a purchase of a Flex rotary might be on the cards, anyone for a group buy :buffer:


----------



## shycho

I am shattered, but it was a cracking day, and was a pleasant surprise seeing the pro's trying to genuinely pass on as much knowledge as possible.
Just hoping for some sunshine next weekend, so I can try out my newly acquired skills.


----------



## Herby

£250 group buy sounds acceptable to me


----------



## Jambob28

Great to meet everyone, and fascinating day, my back was killing at the end from standing up so long, and I'm one of the younger ones!

Can't help but feel my DA is essentially useless however, that amount Rotary seemed to be in favour!

Thanks to everyone who did the demonstrations, and Shinerama for giving me a lovely discount on the things I bought!


----------



## Willows-dad

Jambob28 said:


> Great to meet everyone, and interesting day.
> 
> Can't help but feel my DA is essentially useless however, that amount Rotary seemed to be in favour!


It's not useless, you just need a rotary and a direct drive da as well.


----------



## dekerf1996

Great day, many thanks to Simon for organising, and Kelly, Roy, Steve and Knos for the teaching.

Was disappointed not to see Roy with any mars bars though

After kellys talk about paint, think I want KDS to paint my car over the winter, though not sure I could afford him :-( was meaning to have a chat, but wife threw her toys out the pram and I had to leave sharp ish

Go on Simon, you know want to, you looked so happy waving that flex across that bonnet ;-)


----------



## Valverjunky

Willows-dad said:


> What Kelly doesn't know doesn't need to be known, and Roy could sell sand to the Arabs! I was a bit let down that crazysnakeman wasn't a long haired yank with a boa constrictor though.


Pmsl so true. Such a good day thank you teachers for so many tips:thumb: I have taken away like how to tape easier and up and down movement on a rotary, pad choice and using just WATER as a compound lol. 
Thanks again to Siamon on sorting it all out and kelly Roy kons Stephen massive thank you can't say it enough. :thumb:


----------



## Bigcheese1664

-Simon- said:


> I want one!!!


Decision made Simon :lol:

Really great day meeting a bunch of great guy's and learning from the master, what Kelly doesn't know isn't worth knowing.

May see a few of you at Waxstock if your going.


----------



## TheMattFinish

see you all at waxstock


----------



## Clyde

Big thanks to Simon for organising and Kelly and the team for all their insight and patience. Great to see someone at the top of their profession being so open. 

I definitely need one of those flex machines in my life!

I got a few pictures towards the end of the day that I'll post up tomorrow


----------



## carlust

Great day guys learned a lot of new tricks and also seen that the youtube pro's don't always know the best and more efficient way on using those machines.

Simon i hope your finger doesn't glow in the dark pmsl!!!!!!!

Nice meeting you all ;-)


----------



## shycho

Clyde said:


> I got a few pictures towards the end of the day that I'll post up tomorrow


Would be nice to see everyone's pics of the day, especially any of the aventador :doublesho


----------



## crazysnakeman

echo the above comments really. Great day, it made me realise that my techique was totally wrong! 

I used to have long hair....the wife says I'm not allowed to grow it again


----------



## Z4-35i

This seems to be the best price at the moment for the Flex

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/flex-pe-14-2-150-rotary-polisher.html

I dropped Mark a PM for details of the DW discount code and to see if it is valid with the Flex, not heard back yet though.


----------



## dekerf1996

Should be valid on the flex for Autobrite, was with mine (but they had it on a better offer at the time)

Maybe if someone spoke to Mark, and there were enough people wanting one, he might be able to sort out a better deal? 

I don't mind having a word with Mark if people would be interested, but would need to know numbers otherwise its hard to guage any kind of discount.


----------



## Z4-35i

I'm definitely interested and I think Simon has already mentally purchased one as well ...


----------



## dekerf1996

Well i have droped Mark an email, to see if he can do anything. Will post back here answers


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

i have already had 3 flex machines from mark and could do with another , 

so group buy great for me too 

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Guys big thank you to all that came along :thumb:

Of all the days i have held so far , its the one that felt like it went the smoothest and with the most enjoyment , i think a lot of which is due to simon and how he organised the day for us :thumb:

Its always a bit of a blur these days for me , with so much to fit in and do . 

The staff and helpers enjoyed themselves too 

You will be able to see the same guys as yesterday and the rest of the KDS team at waxstock too soon. 

Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

egon said:


> Kelly has X-ray vision....


Unfortunenitly my X-Ray vision only works on cars,

I have not mastered how to use it on clothing: lol:

For some on the day (mainly the first group with me) they would of seen how I can walk up to a car blind as such and within a few minutes find and show what's been painted and how.

It's a trick I do a lot, I have had one customer bring his car in for detail, I said to him " don't tell me what's wrong with the car let me tell you what's been paint first" it worked and I guessed every panel correctly. :thumb:

He then brought another car (his girlfriend's 911 turbo) and asked me to do the same magic trick on the 911 in front of her; I accepted the challenge and pass the test once more.

Its not unusual for customers to travel great distances for us to view / inspect the car , normally they bring a long list of defects and problems they have noticed while owning the car , by the time they leave the list is twice as long :lol:

Is this not the nature of my trade thou  , can shatters some guys dream when i then explain all the paint problems on their pride and joy.

Main dealers hate me , and one supercar dealership has pretty much banned me for viewing cars:lol:


----------



## Z4-35i

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Main dealers hate me , and one supercar dealership has pretty much banned me for viewing cars:lol:


That must be the best recommendation you can get


----------



## Foxx

*Thanks to all and PIX*

Just like to say thanks to everyone for making us feel welcome, as always! Neil and I had to scoot relatively early as we faced the 8.5 million mile journey back in the _Official Shinearama Transit That Is Totally Not A Rental Van™_ (and expected nasty Olympic traffic, which actually never materialised. Who says the M25 is a car park?).

Thanks to Kelly for letting us bumble along and do our Del Boy act from the back of a transit van, and to Kelly, Kons and everyone else running the show for a great day and pre-empting our pizza needs!

Anyhoo, phone issues meant I didn't get to take millions of pics, but here you go:

*The Official Shinearama Transit That Is Totally Not A Rental Van™ at half four in the morning: 
*









*Within 5 minutes of hitting motorway we wussed out and dived into the first rest-stop of many of the day (hardcore ice Road Truckers have nothing on us). Here we discovered a classic road trip roadside attraction - the World's Largest Edible Bourbon Biscuit™. Sadly our schedule meant we had to miss out on the World's Largest Ball Of Twine Museum and Restaurant™ and the Amazing World Of Poorly-Made Fibreglass Dinosaurs™. *










*Oh, hai!*










*Kelly: "As you can see, this tarmac has clearly been had a smart repair done at some point, and been badly filled in."
*









*Learning the basics: *










*Kelly: " Clearly this car has been smashed up into little bits at some point and been really badly repainted and...oh, it's yours? Ah..."
*









*Kons: "I like to dance whilst I polish, I find it makes the process much more enjoyable."*










*Roy: "I have such skills that I don't need this. I can stare the swirls out of the paint."*










*Kons: "So when your ex-wife keys the car, here's how to remove that scratch. Unless she is really angry in which case it's a re-spray job."*










*Kons: "Harder! faster! Push it in!" (actually true)*










*OMG! LOOK! A BMW!*










*Packed for freshness: *










*On the way back, we appear to have narrowly avoided being sucked into the Nexus and meeting Admiral Kirk:*


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Foxx , 

you never fail to make me laugh :lol:

totally bonkers man , how does Phil put up with you ??? 

kelly


----------



## Roy

Thanks to all that attended, I had great fun :thumb: 
Hopefully you all took something away from my demos and I think I put up a good fight in the DA corner against the three flex beastie rotary’s (awesome machine! I’m going to say one of the best rotary’s currently available) 

Even I thought the Rupes DA with a Megs MF finishing disc and D300 compound vs. 200grit sanding marks was pretty damn good :buffer:

Regards, Roy


----------



## Foxx

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Foxx ,
> 
> you never fail to make me laugh :lol:
> 
> totally bonkers man , how does Phil put up with you ???
> 
> kelly


Just doin' mah job, ma'am

/doffs stetson

LOL, you should really how how I put up with Phil


----------



## Foxx

Roy said:


> Thanks to all that attended, I had great fun :thumb:
> Hopefully you all took something away from my demos and I think I put up a good fight in the DA corner against the three flex beastie rotary's (awesome machine! I'm going to say one of the best rotary's currently available)
> 
> Even I thought the Rupes DA with a Megs MF finishing disc and D300 compound vs. 200grit sanding marks was pretty damn good :buffer:
> 
> Regards, Roy


I took something away from your demos, but I have pills for it so it's cool.


----------



## gatman

Well just have to say a big thanks to kelly, Kons, Roy, Steve, the Shinearama boys and of course Simon for getting it all organised. Had a great day, learned loads and a lot of myths busted by kelly, definitely want to purchase a rotary!!

Kelly had me in stitches with all the stories of being banned from dealerships and certain car companies wanting to sue him lol! Even if he used my car all day to show paint measuring and told me my boot had been reprinted 

Was nice to meet everyone too and thanks again Simon for sorting it out


----------



## Willows-dad

Roy said:


> Thanks to all that attended, I had great fun :thumb:
> Hopefully you all took something away from my demos and I think I put up a good fight in the DA corner against the three flex beastie rotary's (awesome machine! I'm going to say one of the best rotary's currently available)
> 
> Even I thought the Rupes DA with a Megs MF finishing disc and D300 compound vs. 200grit sanding marks was pretty damn good :buffer:
> 
> Regards, Roy


After being sucked in by the flex rotary your demos certainly restored my faith in the da. And as for the rupes! You need to be sponsored by them. There's so many people asking questions on the forum, and you've certainly got the sales talk down. You could make enough for a few more toys.


----------



## egon

Oooh roy, you were going to bung up a 50:50 of the film on the GTr.. 
Oh, and i'm wearing sunglasses indoors in that pic! Lol!


----------



## -Simon-

Z4-35i said:


> This seems to be the best price at the moment for the Flex
> 
> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/flex-pe-14-2-150-rotary-polisher.html
> 
> I dropped Mark a PM for details of the DW discount code and to see if it is valid with the Flex, not heard back yet though.


Lead me not into temptation.....


----------



## scotty1982

A big thanks to kelly, Kons, Roy, Steve & simon.

I have taken alot away for the day and have been totally amazed. If i could end up half as good as kelly i will be doing well!

Group buy for me too!

After seeing kelly and him busting alot of myths im not as scared of the rotary now.

I shal also be saving up for a 1 to 1 session with kelly now!:buffer:


----------



## Jambob28

>


This picture makes my arms look thicker than my legs!? I'm sure they aren't..


----------



## Willows-dad

It's all that polishing I'm sure!


----------



## Roy

egon said:


> Oooh roy, you were going to bung up a 50:50 of the film on the GTr..
> Oh, and i'm wearing sunglasses indoors in that pic! Lol!


Just a second :buffer:


----------



## Roy

This was a PPF restoration detail completed earlier this year, This GTR had a full Paint Protection Film coverage over three years ago and was looking a little worse for wear.

All the correction was completed by DA, mostly removing the in-ground dirt, light swirling and haze bringing the film back to a new appearance.

The rear piece was beyond repair as it had been scrubbed a little too much. (This car was highly tuned so the back gets dirty from the extra fuel car runs :driver 
This didn't stop me doing a little testing before the rear piece was replaced. *50-50 time* Who says you can't detail film :buffer:




























Regards, Roy.


----------



## dekerf1996

Well just been out putting my new found skills into practice tonight, just machined the roof on my derby, so much smooth and clearer looking. Not perfect but much better, need some more practice before trying to get more defects out. Doesn't look too bad considering how old and unloved the paint is!!!

Having fun playing with the flex ;-) 

Wanted to test out the tough coat I had sitting in the shed too


----------



## Foxx

Jambob28 said:


> This picture makes my arms look thicker than my legs!? I'm sure they aren't..


It's the Eric Morecambe shorts...


----------



## dekerf1996

Is it me, or did anyone else think that Roy looks like Paul Jr?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

dekerf1996 said:


> Is it me, or did anyone else think that Roy looks like Paul Jr?


I will go down stairs out of my office and have another look at him :lol:

and ask the staff what they think too 

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

just had a good look at Roy , 

and yes he does look like him , then i explained why i am looking straight at him , he said "yep i am ok with paul Jr" 

kelly


----------



## dekerf1996

Alot less annoying and wingey too 

Was bugging me all day who he looked like


----------



## -Simon-

Did anyone get to try the Rupes at the event....all a bit of a blur for me :doublesho...Foxx are any going to be available to demo at Waxstock?:buffer:


----------



## Willows-dad

I was tempted but didn't want to hurt Roy's toy. I think he put it back in the box and slid it under the Clio. I had a go on the megs mf system instead. Looked like a nice bit of kit though. Just make sure you try the version with the 15mm throw, as Roy didn't seem to favourable with the 21mm throw version. I thought you were sold on the flex rotary?


----------



## gatman

Looked an awesome bit of kit, but think Roy would have preferred not to let us beginners loose with it!!

Think the carbon trim on the front sold it for Roy


----------



## -Simon-

You know what I'm still undecided...I think I'll spend some time on the test panels at Waxstock...I did like the Flex but it's a lot of cash and with the Honda's soft paint it's probably going to need the support of a DA...after that outlay I will be well down...


----------



## -Simon-

Willows-dad said:


> I was tempted but didn't want to hurt Roy's toy. I think he put it back in the box and slid it under the Clio. I had a go on the megs mf system instead. Looked like a nice bit of kit though. Just make sure you try the version with the 15mm throw, as Roy didn't seem to favourable with the 21mm throw version. I thought you were sold on the flex rotary?


Thinking about the Rupes rotary rather than DA...


----------



## Herby

It would have been nice to have compared a rupes rotary against the flex as the flex was lovely but the rupes is very light too and may feel just as good


----------



## Valverjunky

-Simon- said:


> Did anyone get to try the Rupes at the event....all a bit of a blur for me :doublesho...Foxx are any going to be available to demo at Waxstock?:buffer:


I got to hold it for awhile but I think I caught him off gaurd when I picked it up then he saw me so I put it down lol. 
Feels really nice though


----------



## dekerf1996

Well in my research for a group buy on the flex's for you lot, I have found out a certain retailer from here is taking a van load of them to waxstock, and will be offering a very good deal at the show....

Still trying to see if I can get a deal for you on them if enough people are interested??

Shame I got mine a few weeks ago :-(


----------



## bulldog

Massive thanks to Kelly, Kons, Steve, Roy and Simon for a well run and informative day.

Would highly recommend a training day With Kelly and his team.

Picked up no end of tips and pointers that will hopefully stand me in good stead and improve my technique.

Was also good to meet and have a chat with a few of you guys from the forum too..


----------



## -Simon-

One last favour to ask the attendees from the KDS Event -

Please could I ask you to PM me one thing that you think worked really well and should be kept in future events and one thing that you would like to see changed?

Cheers your thoughts and ideas will help shape future events. :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

later on after waxstock , i will see the numbers for another group training day. 

I may stay exactly the same , or do a day with same training guys and if planned on right weekend have paul form KDS in too , and then have me machine correcting a car all day to watch and learn . 

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

shycho said:


> Would be nice to see everyone's pics of the day, especially any of the aventador :doublesho


here's a pic then ,










still waiting the the guys on the day to post some of their photos :thumb:

kelly


----------



## -Kev-

awesome car, looks like a missle with wheels 
did'nt get any pics myself - forgot to take my camera :wall:


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Guys,

For all those who attended KDS I in July I am building up a list of people interested in attending a follow up *intermediate event* for those wanting to take things to the next level :buffer:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=275720

Please let me know if you would like to be added to the list?

Cheers

Simon


----------

